# HOWTO - neo Sagem + hotplug + sterownik w jądrze 2.6.16

## rampage7

Natknąłem się na informację że sterowniki dla Sagema mają być dostępne w kernelu. No i rzeczywiście tak się stało. Od wersji 2.6.16 w gentoo-sources znajduje się sterownik ueagle-atm. Więc dlaczego by tego faktu nie wykorzystać?

Oto czego będziemy potrzebowali:

- gentoo-sources >= 2.6.16

- hotplug

- ppp zainstalowany z flagami USE atm oraz dhcp

- pliki z firmware dla naszego modemu

Korzyści płynące z tego rozwiązania:

- nie potrzebujemy pakietu eagle-usb (mam nieodparte wrażenie że ten ebuild to taka proteza niezbyt zgrabna  :Wink:  )

- szybszy start systemu, dzięki temu że hotplug ładuje firmware w tle, podczas gdy system kontynuuje proces bootowania

- możemy podłączyć modem na działającym systemie i wszystko pięknie zadziała

- po prostu czystsze, ładniejsze i nowoczesne rozwiązanie

Chwilowe mankamenty:

- nie napisałem jeszcze skryptu startowego. Jako że howto to piszę na podstawie doświadczeń z instalacją tego modemu na Gentoo u kolegi, to nie mam bezpośredniego dostępu do jego komputera, więc liczę na waszą pomoc w napisaniu skryptu który można by wrzucić do /etc/init.d. A może wykorzystać istniejący /etc/init.d/net.ppp0? Tylko jak go zmusić do współpracy? Sugestie mile widziane  :Smile: 

Są chętni na pozbycie się raz na zawsze pakietu eagle-usb? Jeśli tak, to zapraszam do dalszej lektury  :Smile: 

Na początek zainstalujemy najnowsze gentoo-sources. Na chwilę obecną wersja 2.6.16 jest jeszcze zamaskowana, tak wiięc:

```

#echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

(~amd64 podmieniamy na naszą ~arch)

Instalacja gentoo-sources:

```

#emerge -av gentoo-sources

```

Pora na skonfigurowanie naszego kernela:

```

#cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig

```

Oto jakie opcje powinniśmy włączyć:

```

ATM 

Networking  --->

    Networking options  --->

        [*] Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (EXPERIMENTAL) 

        [*] Classical IP over ATM (EXPERIMENTAL)

        [ ] LAN Emulation (LANE) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

        [ ] RFC1483/2684 Bridged protocols

Firmware loader

Device Drivers  --->

    Generic Driver Options  --->

        [*] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware

        [*] Prevent firmware from being built

        [*] Userspace firmware loading support 

 

 

USB

Device Drivers  --->

    USB support  --->

        [*] Support for Host-side USB

        [*] EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

        [*] OHCI HCD support

        [*] UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

    USB DSL modem support  --->

       [*] USB DSL modem support

       [ ]  Speedtouch USB support

       [ ]  Conexant AccessRunner USB support

       [*] ADI 930 and eagle USB DSL modem

       [ ]  Other USB DSL modem support

PPP over ATM

Device Drivers  --->

    Network device support  --->

        [*] PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

        [ ]PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)

        [ ]PPP filtering

        [ ] PPP support for async serial ports

        [ ] PPP support for sync tty ports

        [*] PPP Deflate compression

        [*] PPP BSD-Compress compression

        [ ] PPP MPPE compression (encryption) (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

        [ ] PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)

        [*] PPP over ATM

```

W euforii nie zapomnijmy o #make && make modules_install i przekopiowaniu bzImage do /boot, oraz edycji /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 jeśli postanowiliśmy coś z powyższych wyrzucić do modułów.

Teraz pora na przygotowanie firmware.

Ściągamy plik ueagle-data-1.1.tar.gz z tego miejsca: http://eagle-usb.org/ueagle-atm/non-free/

Dla leniwych: klik  :Wink: 

Rozpakowujemy go sobie gdzieś. Jak widzimy w paczce były następujące pliki:

```

930-fpga.bin  CMV9p.bin    CMVep.bin      CMVepFR04.bin  CMVepIT.bin  DSP9p.bin  eagleI.fw

adi930.fw     CMVei.bin    CMVepES03.bin  CMVepFR10.bin  CMVepWO.bin  DSPei.bin  eagleII.fw

CMV9i.bin     CMVeiWO.bin  CMVepES.bin    CMVepFR.bin    DSP9i.bin    DSPep.bin  eagleIII.fw

```

Szczęśliwie tp nie korzysta z modyfikowanego firmware, więc jeden problem z głowy.

Potrzebne nam będzie następujące 5 plików zawierających firmware (możemy je sobie skopiować do osobnego katalogu). Zakładam że korzystamy ze standardowej Neostrady i analogowej linii POTS.

```

eagleI.fw  eagleII.fw  eagleIII.fw                          <---  firmware dla USB

DSPep.bin                                                   <---  firmware dla DSP

CMVep.bin         

```

Teraz sprawdzamy gdzie nasz hotplug będzie chciał szukać firmware do załadowania:

```

# grep FIRMWARE_DIR= /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent

```

W 99% wypadków będzie to katalog /lib/firmware

Tak więc zakładając że mamy w /tmp/sagem_firmware nasze 5 plików z firmware (CMVep.bin  DSPep.bin  eagleI.fw  eagleII.fw  eagleIII.fw) tworzymy odpowiedni katalog w /lib/firmware i kopiujemy tam wspomniane pliki:

```

#mkdir -p /lib/firmware/ueagle-atm

#cp -v /tmp/sagem_firmware/* /lib/firmware/ueagle-atm/

```

Teraz czas na instalację hotplug oraz pppd.

Na początek sprawdzamy czy mamy (jeśli nie, to dopisujemy) dwie flagi use w /etc/make.conf

```

USE="atm dhcp"

```

Teraz instalujemy potrzebne pakiety:

```

#emerge -av hotplug

#emerge -av ppp

```

Dodajemy hotplug do runlevela:

```

#rc-update add hotplug default

```

Teraz pora na skonfigurowanie połączenia.

```

#nano -w /etc/ppp/peers/neostrada

```

Jego zawartość powinna wyglądać mniej-więcej tak:

```

lock

defaultroute

noipdefault

noauth

holdoff 4

maxfail 25

persist

asyncmap 0

lcp-echo-interval 2

lcp-echo-failure 7

name nazwa_uzytkownika@neostrada.pl

user nazwa_uzytkownika@neostrada.pl

plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/pppoatm.so

0.35

```

Pamiętajmy o wpisaniu swojej nazwy użytkownika  :Smile: 

Teraz należy wyedytować plik /etc/ppp/chap-secrets i podać tam swoją nazwę użytkownika i hasło:

```

#nano -w /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

```

Składnia jest następujaca

```

"nazwa_uzytkownika@neostrada.pl" * "haslo" *

```

Na wszelki wypadek możemy jeszcze skopiować plik /etc/ppp/chap-secrets do /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

(#cp -v /etc/ppp/chap-secrets /etc/ppp/pap-secrets)

Skoro mamy już peer'a o nazwie neostrada, podaliśmy nazwę użytkownika i hasło w chap-secrets to pora na wystartowanie połączenia  :Very Happy: 

```

#pppd calll neostrada

```

Sprawdzamy przy pomocy ifconfig czy utworzyło się nowe połączenie. Jeśli tak to należałoby puścić w świat jakiś ping  :Smile: 

Tutaj powinien znaleźć się jeszcze jakiś ładny skrypt startowy, albo sposób na wykorzystanie /etc/init.d/net.ppp0. Postaram się taki napisać, jednak nie wiem kiedy to będzie - nie wiem, dlatego, że jak wspominałem na początku, ten modem jest na Gentoo u kolegi, a ja jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem routera i modemu SpeedTouch z którego już od wieków nie korzystam.

Liczę na Waszą pomoc w tej kwestii.

Najlepiej byłoby znaleźć sposób na wykorzystanie standardowego skryptu /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

Jeśli to się to nie uda nikomu z Was (a mi się nie udało, ale nie miałem czasu by długo kombinować), to trzeba byłoby napisać skrypt który odpalałby pppd calll neostrada ale dopiero po załadowaniu firmware i synchronizacji modemu (widać to ładnie w dmesg) - taką mam koncepcję w tej kwestii  :Wink: 

Mam nadzieję, że komuś się to HOWTO przyda  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

Pisząc to howto korzystałem z następujących źródeł:

http://atm.eagle-usb.org/wakka.php?wiki=UeagleAtmDoc

http://atm.eagle-usb.org/wakka.php?wiki=UealgeAtmOtherModules

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-327025.html

----------

## mbar

No właśnie, a co jeśli ja nie chcę hotpluga? Hotplug został już dawno temu zabity i nie jest wspierany (tyle można było wyczytać w ebuildzie).

----------

## c2p

A teraz nowy udev blokuje także coldplug, więc wczoraj było emerge -C coldplug i wszystko działa.

----------

## rampage7

 *mbar wrote:*   

> No właśnie, a co jeśli ja nie chcę hotpluga? Hotplug został już dawno temu zabity i nie jest wspierany (tyle można było wyczytać w ebuildzie).

 

Szczerze mówiąc nawet nie wiedziałem, ale z tego co widzę to rzeczywiście tak jest. No ale chyba czarna dziura po tym hotplugu nie została?  :Smile: 

W ostatnim linku który podałem, autor pisze że nie trzeba hotpluga dodawać nawet do runlevela. Skoro nie trzeba go w runlevelu to może wcale go nie potrzeba?

edit: ja już jestem skołowany: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

Skoro hotplug i coldplug kończą swój żywot, to jak się obyć bez nich?

----------

## c2p

```
c2p@segfault ~ $ eix coldplug

* sys-apps/coldplug

     Available versions:  20040920

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net

     Description:         coldplug init.d program to load modules at bootime

Found 1 matches
```

A i tak przy uruchamianiu mam 'coldplugging bla bla bla devices...' bo z /etc nie zostały usunięte pliki hotpluga/coldpluga.

----------

## mbar

Ładowanie firmware w sterownikach eagle-usb odbywało się za pomocą komendy "eaglectrl -d" która siedzi w skrypcie startowym, żaden hot/coldplug nie jest potrzebny. Może podobnie da się w ueagle?

----------

## mirek

Tak dla inormacjii

```
Coldplug functionality is added to udev by default
```

----------

## rampage7

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Ładowanie firmware w sterownikach eagle-usb odbywało się za pomocą komendy "eaglectrl -d" która siedzi w skrypcie startowym, żaden hot/coldplug nie jest potrzebny. Może podobnie da się w ueagle?

 

no właśnie cały bajer jest w tym żeby zrobił to za nas skrypt hotplug czy sam udev jeśli to możliwe. Zero dodatkowego softu dla modemu poza standardowym pppd i linux-atm.

----------

## mirek

Za ladowanie firmware odpowiedzialne jest:

```
Device Drivers  --->

Generic Driver Options  --->

<*> Userspace firmware loading support
```

----------

## ukl

Za ładowanie firmware jak i synchronizację modemu trzeba dodać  :Smile:  Teraz tylko trzeba w pętli wygrepować wartość logoczną (czy zsynchronizowany) i pppd call nazwa_polaczenia  :Smile:  Niestety od wczoraj już nie mam Sagema, więc nie pomogę  ale powodzenia  :Smile: 

HINT: Skrypt startowy z linku Link

----------

## mziab

Przejście na nowy sterownik brzmi kusząco. Postaram się sprawdzić przepis na dniach i podzielić się wrażeniami.

UPDATE: Cóż, poza pewnymi początkowymi kłopotami, jestem pod wrażeniem. Sterownik łączy się zauważalnie szybciej i transfery są nawet nieco lepsze  :Smile:  Dzięki za howto. Czekam na jakiś fajny skrypt startowy  :Smile: 

----------

## cespenar

U mnie podany tu sposob pieknie dziala, tyle ze na... Debianie   :Very Happy: 

Trzeba przyznac, ze na tym forum nieraz juz znalazlem odpowiedz na dreczace mnie pytania, choc nie uzywam gentoo. Dzieki ludzie  :Wink: 

----------

## mziab

Jeśli to kogoś zainteresuje, napisałem skrypt startowy, a właściwie przerobiłem stary. Jest dość prymitywny, ale działa. Jak znajdę chwilę czasu, może przerobię skrypt wymieniony w topicu o speedtouchu. To tylko rozwiązanie tymczasowe, na szybko.

Oto jego zawartość:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend(){

need hotplug coldplug

}

start(){

ebegin "Starting ADSL connection"

pppd call neostrada

eend $? "Failed to start ADSL connection"

}

stop(){

ebegin "Stopping ADSL connection"

killall -9 pppd

eend $? "Failed to stop ADSL connection"

}
```

Swoją drogą, w HOWTO jest chyba mały błąd. Zdaje się, że zamiast:

```
plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/pppoatm.so 

0.35
```

powinno być:

```
plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/pppoatm.so 0.35
```

Na niektórych forach spotkałem się z taką składnią i mi ona działa. Być może nie ma to znaczenia. Melduję lojalnie co widziałem i co u mnie działa  :Smile: 

----------

## rampage7

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Jeśli to kogoś zainteresuje, napisałem skrypt startowy, a właściwie przerobiłem stary. Jest dość prymitywny, ale działa. Jak znajdę chwilę czasu, może przerobię skrypt wymieniony w topicu o speedtouchu. To tylko rozwiązanie tymczasowe, na szybko.
> 
> Oto jego zawartość:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Super - dzięki za napisanie skryptu. Jak przerobisz tę wersję ze speedtouch howto, to wrzucę do howto z adnotacją czyja to zasługa oczywiście  :Smile: 

Co do tej składni - tak na pewno działa jak ja podałem. Pewnie też działa tak jak ty podałeś. I pewnie to nie ma nawet znaczenia  :Wink: 

Ja cały ten plik wziąłem z mojego starego Gentoo, a tam on się chyba z kolei wziął z jakiegoś ebuilda do speedtoucha albo jakiegoś howto - nie pamiętam już  :Smile:  Tak tam w każdym razie było

----------

## Cisla

Ja uzywam tego skryptu do automatycznego synca i laczenia z netem (skrypt hotpluga)   :Twisted Evil: 

```
#!/bin/sh

#

# Copyright (C) 2005 Stanislaw Gruszka <stf_xl@wp.pl>

# Released under GPL v2

#

# Hotplug script for ueagle-atm with PPP over ATM connection. 

#

# Script assume that your ppp peer file name is "ueagle-atm" 

# and you have this entries in it:

#   user "your_login@your_isp.yc" 

#   plugin pppoatm your_VPI.your_VCI

#

# More info on http://atm.eagle-usb.org/wakka.php?wiki=UeagleAtmDoc

#

# Parameters:

#

#   ACTION=%s  [add or remove]

#   DEVPATH=%s [device directory in sysfs, example:

#      devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0]

#   REMOVER=%s [name of script which will be called on disconnect, example:

#      /var/run/usb/%devices%pci0000:00%0000:00:1f.2%usb1%1-2%1-2:1.0]

#

. /etc/hotplug/hotplug.functions

# DEBUG="yes" export DEBUG

NAME="ueagle-atm"

PPPD="/usr/sbin/pppd"

LOCK="/var/lock/$NAME"

PPPD_FILE="/var/run/ppp-$NAME.pid"

# mountpoint of sysfs

SYSFS=$(sed -n 's/^.* \([^ ]*\) sysfs .*$/\1/p' /proc/mounts 2> /dev/null)

if [ -z "$SYSFS" ] ; then

   SYSFS="/sys"

fi

if [ ! -d "$SYSFS/bus" ] ; then

   mesg "$NAME: sysfs directory $SYSFS doesn't exist"

   exit 1   

fi

if [ "x$ACTION" != "xadd" ] ; then

   mesg "$NAME: '$ACTION' event not supported"

   exit 1

fi

# run only for 0 interface, we need $SYSFS/$DEVPATH/status file later

IFNO=`echo $DEVPATH | sed -e "s/.*\-.[^:]*//1"`

debug_mesg "$NAME: script running for interface $IFNO"

if [ "x$IFNO" != "x:1.0" ] ; then

   exit 0

fi

# make sure proper modules are loaded  

# loading ueagle_atm is enought for usbatm and atm modules 

modprobe ueagle_atm > /dev/null 2>&1

modprobe ppp_generic > /dev/null 2>&1

modprobe pppoatm > /dev/null 2>&1

is_modem_operational() {

   if [ -e $SYSFS/$DEVPATH/status ] ; then 

      status=$(cat $SYSFS/$DEVPATH/status 2> /dev/null)

   elif [ -e $SYSFS/$DEVPATH/stat_status ] ; then  

      status=$(cat $SYSFS/$DEVPATH/stat_status 2> /dev/null)

   else

      debug_mesg "$NAME: can't read status file";

   fi

   test "x${status:5:1}" == "x2" 

   return "$?"

}

wait_for_modem() {

   # give modem 30 seconds to boot

   for ((i = 0; i < 15; i++)) ; do

      if is_modem_operational ; then

         break;

      fi

      debug_mesg "$NAME: modem not operational, sleeping 2 seconds" ;

      sleep 2;

   done

   if ! is_modem_operational ; then

      mesg "$NAME: modem not operational, give up"

      rm -f $LOCK

      exit 1

   fi

}

start_pppd() {

   # don't do it twice (or more) 

   if [ -f $LOCK ] ; then

      debug_mesg "$NAME: start_pppd already running"

      exit 0

   else

      touch $LOCK

   fi

   wait_for_modem

   # 1 minute for setting ppp interface up 

   for ((i = 0; i < 30; i++)) ; do

      if ! [ -f $PPPD_FILE ] ; then

         debug_mesg "$NAME: call pppd"

         $PPPD call $NAME linkname $NAME > /dev/null 2>&1

      fi

   

      sleep 2

      # ppp linkname file has form PID\nINTERFACE\n

      IF=$(cat $PPPD_FILE 2> /dev/null | awk '{ if (NR == 2) print $0 }') 

      if [ "x${IF:0:3}" != "xppp" ] ; then

         continue

      fi

      debug_mesg "$NAME: pppd use $IF interface"

      if ifconfig -a $IF | grep RUNNING > /dev/null 2>&1 ; then

         break;

      elif ! ifconfig -a $IF > /dev/null 2>&1 ; then

         rm -f $PPPD_FILE ;

      fi 

   done

   

   if [ ! -f $PPPD_FILE ] ; then

      mesg "$NAME: no ppp connection established"

   fi

   rm -f $LOCK

}

create_remover() {

   if [ -z $REMOVER ] ; then

      mesg "$NAME: can't create remove script" 

      exit 1

   fi

   mkdir -p `dirname $REMOVER`

cat << EOF > $REMOVER

#!/bin/bash

NAME="ueagle-atm"

PPPD_FILE="/var/run/ppp-\$NAME.pid"

KILL="kill"

. /etc/hotplug/hotplug.functions

debug_mesg "\$NAME: start remover"

if ! [ -f \$PPPD_FILE ] ; then

   mesg "$NAME: can't find \$PPPD_FILE file"

   exit 1

fi

# ppp linkname file has form PID\nINTERFACE\n

PID=\`cat \$PPPD_FILE 2> /dev/null | awk '{ if (NR == 1) print \$0 }'\` 

if [ "\$PID" ] ; then

   \$KILL \$PID

else

   mesg "\$NAME: could not find a pppd process"

fi

EOF

   chmod u+x $REMOVER

   debug_mesg "$NAME: remover $REMOVER created"

}

# do it in background, coldplug may not fork us 

# and we don't want to make init process sleep

start_pppd & 

create_remover 

exit 0
```

Zaczerpniete z oficjalnej stronki ueagle   :Rolling Eyes:  dziala piknie i automatycznie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Treiks

A jest jaks metoda tak jak w eagle-usb aby sprawdzic szybkosc polaczenia (up i down)?

----------

## Dael...

witam...

staralem sie postepowac wedlug instrukcji....

jednak nadal wystepuja u mnie jakies dziwne bledy...

np:

przy starcie systemu jest niby ok:

```

...

[ueagle-atm] driver ueagle 1.2 loaded

usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device founded vid (0X1110) pid (0X9022) : Eagle II

usb 2-1: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] pre-firmware device, uploading firmware

usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] loading firmware ueagle-atm/eagleII.fw

usbcore: registered new driver ueagle-atm

...

```

a nastepnie:

```

...

usb-storage: device scan complete

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

usb 2-1: [UEAGLE-ATM] firmware is not available

...

```

i gdyby moglby mi ktos napisac gdzie znajduja sie jakies dokladniejsze logi ze startu systemu...

Z gory dzieki...

----------

## Dael...

jeszcze dorzuce kilka pytan i problemow...

przy starcie widze info w stylu:

"ueagleatm.ko ... invalid module format"...

nie mam pojecia coz to moze znaczyc...

mam pewnosc, ze wkompilowalem w jadro wszystko tak jak jest napisane powyzej...

przy probie:

modprobe pppoatm lub modprobe ueagle-atm dostaje info, ze nie znaleziono nic...

w menuconfig jajka nie moge zaznaczyc "--- Userspace firmware loading support"...

zdaje sobie sprawe, ze moge dostac upomnienie za spam, ale bylbym bardzo wdzieczny za pomoc, praca na gentoo bez netu to niezbyt ciekawa sprawa...

a tak z innej beczki: jest jakas alternatywa dla modemow od TPSA...?

----------

## mbar

Tak, byle jaki ruter ADSL za 100 zł z groszami. Luz, blues i konfigurujesz tylko interfejs sieciowy (eth0)  :Wink: 

----------

## Dael...

ok, tylko te bledy nie daja mi spokoju...

wiesz moze byc taka sytuacjja, ze ktos poprosi mnie (jako informatyka) o konfiguracja modemu tpsa na jego gentoo...

i teraz mam do wyboru... skonfigurowac go za te 100 z groszami czy powiedziec aby kupili sobie router...

a poza tym... w koncu innym sie udalo, wiec mogliby chociaz troche pomoc zrozumiec porces konfiguracji tego modemu...

przeicez to linux... tutaj wszystko jest mozliwe...

pozostaje tylko kewstia czasu...

----------

## rampage7

 *Dael... wrote:*   

> jeszcze dorzuce kilka pytan i problemow...
> 
> przy starcie widze info w stylu:
> 
> "ueagleatm.ko ... invalid module format"...
> ...

 

a masz gentoo-sources? bo z tym Userspace firmware loading którego zaznaczyć nie możesz to dziwna sprawa :/

Wrzuć na stałe w jądro obsługę, by sprawdzić czy i jak działa, potem wywalaj do modułów (co ma średni sens w komputerze którego konfiguracja nie zmienia się z dnia na dzień.)

----------

## Dael...

Posiedzialem troche nad tym i teraz sprawa wyglada tak:

firmware laduje sie, ale gdy umieszcze go w /etc/firmware/  a nie w /etc/firmware/hotplug... i tak dalej...

dziwna sprawa, ze nie zawsze...

co 5-6 restartow dostaje info, ze nie moze zaladowac... ale juz trudno...

po tym spostrzezeniu wyrzucilem hotplug oraz coldplug..

wiec firmware sie zaladowal, w jadrze jest odsluga sagema ... i co teraz?

pppd call 'skrypt' niestety nie daje zadnych rezultatow...

----------

## mziab

Na pewno masz wkompilowane pppoatm? Na początku to przeoczyłem i się dziwiłem dlaczego pppd nie działa  :Smile:  Po zaznaczeniu PPP over ATM w kernelu i dodaniu pppoatm do autoload problem zniknął i od tego czasu klikam spod ueagle-atm  :Smile: 

----------

## Dael...

nie bardzo wiem jak to sprawdzic....

z tego co wiem, to napewno jest pppoatm...

przynajmniej pppd call "skrypt" nie zwraca zadnych bledow, a jedynie ...cos w stylu "plugin ....pppoatm... loaded"

----------

## mziab

Mi też plugin się wczytywał, ale pppd się nie łączył. Jak sprawdzić czy masz ten moduł? Na przykład tak:

```
modprobe -l | grep PPPOATM
```

Ewentualnie, jeśli masz włączoną obsługę /proc/config.gz:

```
gzcat /proc/config.gz | grep PPPOATM
```

----------

## Dael...

```
CONFIG_PPPOATM=y
```

----------

## Ictorn

Kiedyś testowałem sterowniki ueagle-atm, gdy jeszcze nie było ich standardowo w kernelu i wszystko działało poprawnie, teraz gdy w nowym kernelu sa one już wbudowane i nie można emergować paczki eagle-usb, siłą rzeczy chciałem do nich wrócić, ale napotkałem taki problem:

```
[...]

usbatm: exports duplicate symbol usbatm_usb_probe (owned by kernel)

[ueagle-atm] driver ueagle-gna 1.3 loaded

usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device founded vid (0X1110) pid (0X900F) : Eagle I

usb 2-1: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] using iso mode

usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] created proc entry at: /proc/driver/ueagle-atm/002-002

usbcore: registered new driver ueagle-atm

usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 2-1: [UEAGLE-ATM] requesting firmware ueagle-atm/DSPep.bin failed with error -2

[...]

```

Za każdym razem to się dzieje gdy ładuje moduł ueagle-atm. System wtedy praktycznie zamiera i nie reaguje na polecenia. Firmware do modemu jest w "/lib/firmware/ueagle-atm", tak jak wskazuje ścieżka w "/etc/hotplug/firmware.agent". Ktoś wie co jest tego przyczyną?

----------

## cespenar

Nie wiem czy to kogos bardziej zainteresuja, ale w portage pojawil sie wlasnie pakiet ueagle-atm. Nie probowalem jeszcze, ale warto by sie temu przyjrzec. Moze w koncu pojawi sie szansa na mozliwosc bezproblemowej instalacji gentoo z uzyciem livecd i Sagema?

----------

## mbar

Do portage miała byc dodana paczka z firrmware do ueagle, może to właśnie to.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

to dokladnie ta paczka. spojrzcie na ebuilda:

```
[...]

src_install() {

   # Copy to the firmware directory

   insinto /lib/firmware/ueagle-atm

   doins build/* || die "doins firmware failed"

   # Documentation necessary to complete the setup

   dodoc "${FILESDIR}/README" || die "dodoc failed"

}[...]
```

----------

## Treiks

A juz mozliwe jest skonfigurowanie /etc/config/net (z wpisami dotyczacymi ppp) aby startowac neo za pomoca:

# /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start 

(gdzie net.ppp0 to symlink do net.lo)?

----------

## Johnny_Bit

jak wejdzie nowy baselayout, ustabilizuje sie nowe ppp, to bedzie...

----------

## cespenar

 *Treiks wrote:*   

> A juz mozliwe jest skonfigurowanie /etc/config/net (z wpisami dotyczacymi ppp) aby startowac neo za pomoca:
> 
> # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start 
> 
> (gdzie net.ppp0 to symlink do net.lo)?

 

Moglbys cos wiecej o tym napisac? Slabo sie orientuje w tematyce sieciowej i /etc/conf.d/net.example w zasadzie za wiele mi nie mowi.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

 *Treiks wrote:*   

> A juz mozliwe jest skonfigurowanie /etc/config/net (z wpisami dotyczacymi ppp) aby startowac neo za pomoca:
> 
> # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start 
> 
> (gdzie net.ppp0 to symlink do net.lo)?

 

mowilem o nowym basaelayout, ppp... czekalem az bedzie stabilne, ale ciekawosc wziela gore i sobie skonfigurowalem. Taki wpisik w /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="/dev/null"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoa 0.35" )

username_ppp0='user@neostrada.pl'

password_ppp0='pass'

pppd_ppp0=( lock defaultroute noipdefault noauth holdoff 4 maxfail 25 persist asyncmap 0 lcp-echo-interval 2 lcp-echo-failure 7 )
```

dodanie do runlevela i net mi sam piknie startuje! Z reszta, poczytajcie jak sobie zemergujecie ueagle-atm /usr/share/doc/ueagle-atm-1.1-r1/README.gz

//edit:

Ciekawostka: zaliczylem disconecta (czasem sia zdarza na neo) i mysle, ze reconnect, a on w okolo 5 sekund po diconnect sam zrobil reconnect. Nie trzeba nic w cronie ani cus, full serwis...

----------

## ap3s

Johnny_Bit Czy mógłbys bardziej szczególowo i dokładniej opisac jak to zrobiłes ? To powinno zainteresowac wiele osób. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Robert W.

 *ap3s wrote:*   

> Johnny_Bit Czy mógłbys bardziej szczególowo i dokładniej opisac jak to zrobiłes ? To powinno zainteresowac wiele osób. Pozdrawiam.

 

```
 /usr/share/doc/ueagle-atm-1.1-r1/README.gz
```

----------

## Treiks

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mowilem o nowym basaelayout, ppp... czekalem az bedzie stabilne, ale ciekawosc wziela gore i sobie skonfigurowalem. Taki wpisik w /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> 

 

A jakich wersji ppp i baselayoutu uzyles? Bo u mnie na baselayoucie 1.11.14-r8 i ppp-2.4.2-r15 cos podobnego własnie według opisu z readmi nie poszlo. Probowalem tez na pppd 2.4.3 (dalej nie pomne) ale niestety nie wstawalo to.

----------

## ap3s

U mnie rowniez narazie brak polaczenia ale trzeba kombinowac dalej   :Cool: 

----------

## Robert W.

 *Treiks wrote:*   

>  *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   
> 
> mowilem o nowym basaelayout, ppp... czekalem az bedzie stabilne, ale ciekawosc wziela gore i sobie skonfigurowalem. Taki wpisik w /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
>  
> ...

 Ja zainstalowałem te wersje które są zalecane:

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.3-r14  -activefilter +atm +dhcp -eap-tls +gtk +ipv6 -mppe-mppc +pam -radius 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre18-r1  -bootstrap -build -static -unicode 0 kB 
```

Poszło bez żadnych problemów.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

 *Treiks wrote:*   

>  *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   
> 
> mowilem o nowym basaelayout, ppp... czekalem az bedzie stabilne, ale ciekawosc wziela gore i sobie skonfigurowalem. Taki wpisik w /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
>  
> ...

 

prosili o ppp 2.4.3 lub większe i baselayout 1.12.0_pre1 i większe, więc spróbowałem i mimo iż baselayout niby pre to jednak śmiga bez zastrzeżeń.

Jeszcze jedna ciekawostka: Jeśli zrebootuje kompa (soft reboot) to przy inicjalizacji kernela są niby problemy ze sterownikiem (firmware) ale gdy już zainicjalizuje wszystko jest OK. wam też tak się zdarza?

----------

## Treiks

To może jeszcze jedno bo troche mnie to zaniepokoiło:

Czy ktos z Was zauważył, że po załadowaniu modułu ueagle-atm w top'ie rosnie load average zaraz do powyzej jedynki i nigdy nie schodzi z niego - dopiero po wywaleniu go z pamieci (ale to nie jest rozwiazanie bo neo oczywiscie wtedy nie moze chodzic) load wraca do 0,00 (jesli maszyna sie nudzi oczywiscie)?

Nie wiem z czym to jest zwiazane moze z tym, ze ueagle-atm jest oznaczony jako D - nieprzerywane spanie. Nie podoba mi sie to.

----------

## Robert W.

 *Treiks wrote:*   

> Nie wiem z czym to jest zwiazane moze z tym, ze ueagle-atm jest oznaczony jako D - nieprzerywane spanie. Nie podoba mi sie to.

 U mnie tego nie ma.

----------

## smerfik

Czy ktos mi moze wyjasnic dlaczego nie moge właczyc tej  ostatnia opcja 

Ciagle sa tylko 3 kreski 

```

Firmware loader

Device Drivers  --->

    Generic Driver Options  --->

        [*] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware

        [*] Prevent firmware from being built

        --- Userspace firmware loading support 
```

----------

## Robert W.

 *smerfik wrote:*   

> Czy ktos mi moze wyjasnic dlaczego nie moge właczyc tej  ostatnia opcja 
> 
> Ciagle sa tylko 3 kreski 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Wlacz najpierw pozostale opcje.

----------

## Treiks

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

>  *Treiks wrote:*   Nie wiem z czym to jest zwiazane moze z tym, ze ueagle-atm jest oznaczony jako D - nieprzerywane spanie. Nie podoba mi sie to. U mnie tego nie ma.

 

A mozna wiedziec jaki masz load average i jak w topie oznaczony jest u Ciebie ueagle-atm?

Pytanie dodatkowe czy optymalizowales kod w kernelu (jakis taki nowy ficher od 2.6.15 albo 16)?

Bo u mnie tak:

```

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 6132 root      10  -5     0    0    0 D  0.0  0.0   0:24.37 ueagle-atm

```

I do tego:

```

top - 18:01:54 up 1 day, 10:15,  2 users,  load average: 2.24, 1.70, 1.27

Tasks:  53 total,   2 running,  51 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  0.7% us,  0.0% sy,  0.0% ni, 99.3% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si

```

Jak wywale z pamieci ueagle-atm to load wraca do normy!!!

----------

## mziab

Po ponad miesiącu testów nowego sterownika chciałbym się podzielić moimi odczuciami. Ogólnie jestem z niego bardzo zadowolony. System szybciej łączy się z internetem. Gkrellm pokazuje, że prędkość ściągania wzrosła o jakieś 2-3KB\s. Nowy moduł ma jednak parę wad. Zauważyłem, że przy większym obciążeniu łącza pppd lubi padać. Interfejs ppp0 po prostu znika. Jedynym wyjściem jest odłączenie i ponowne podłączenie modemu i zrestartowanie pppd. Takie coś zdarzało się także na eagle-usb, ale dużo rzadziej i przy dużo większym obciążeniu łącza. Eagle-usb radził sobie dobrze z 5-6 torrentami. Ueagle-atm potrafi się wywalić na dwóch. Trochę to irytujące. Już ze dwa razy miałem sytuację, że pod moją nieobecność padło połączenie i nic się nie ściągnęło. Gdy sterownik pada, w logach pojawia się "modem synchronization failed". Ktoś inny doświadczył czegoś takiego? Mam nadzieję, że w nowszych wersjach modem przestanie gubić synchronizację. Poza tym nie mam żadnych skarg  :Smile: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Ponad miesiąc testów i wszysto było ok, dopiero ostatnio coś się popsuło strasznie, mimo iz właściwie nie miało powodów. Przez praktycznie cały miesiąc nie uświadczyłem problemów, dopiero ostatnio zaczeły się jatki z synchronizacją itp. Ogólnie to teraz sagemik pada jak muchy po muhozolu pobranym dożylnie... Właściwie, to padanie takie sprawia że chciałbym jakieś normalne łącze a nie nervostrate...

Ze stałym ip i normalnymi warunkami umowy, abonamentu itp...Last edited by Johnny_Bit on Mon May 29, 2006 12:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## milu

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> Ogólnie to teraz sagemik pada jak muchy po muhozolu pobranym dożylnie... Właściwie, to padanie takie sprawia że chciałbym jakieś normalne łącze a nie nervostrate...

  Może lepiej byłoby zainwestować w normalny routerek lub modem na ethernecie niż od razu zmieniać provider'a?

----------

## TCO

Witam

Zrobiłem wszystko wedłog waszuych wskazowek

tzn skompilowąłem jadro ze wszystkimi podanymi opcjami zainstalowałem ppp oraz ueagle-usb

Jednak nic nie działa to wyglada tak jak by mi sie wogule ten modem nie ładował przez cały czas swica sie obei lampki.

nawet po odłącznieu i podłaczeniu ponownym nie ma momentu synchronizacji

Oto moj dmesg

```
Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jun 5 16:25:06 Local time zone must be set--s

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff3000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 61424 pages, LIFO batch:15

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 VT8363                                ) @ 0x000f7df0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 VT8363 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 VT8363 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0fff3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 VT8363 AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 10000000:efff0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo_wypas ro root=302

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01242000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 851.665 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 253928k/262080k available (3313k kernel code, 7612k reserved, 1106k data, 228k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1705.71 BogoMIPS (lpj=3411437)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0800 (from 0e00)

CPU0: AMD Duron(tm) Processor stepping 01

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

migration_cost=0

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb2a0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region 6000-607f claimed by vt82c686 HW-mon

PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by vt82c686 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dc000000-ddffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d7ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1149537572.488:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

PCI: Disabling Via external APIC routing

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport_pc: VIA 686A/8231 detected

parport_pc: probing current configuration

parport_pc: Current parallel port base: 0x378

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

parport_pc: VIA parallel port: io=0x378, irq=7

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

PPP MPPE Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

dmfe: Davicom DM9xxx net driver, version 1.36.4 (2002-01-17)

winbond-840.c:v1.01-d (2.4 port) Nov-17-2001  Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

  http://www.scyld.com/network/drivers.html

Linux Tulip driver version 1.1.13-NAPI (May 11, 2002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

tulip0:  EEPROM default media type Autosense.

tulip0:  Index #0 - Media MII (#11) described by a 21140 MII PHY (1) block.

tulip0:  MII transceiver #1 config 1000 status 782d advertising 01e1.

eth0: Digital DS21140 Tulip rev 34 at d0802000, 00:C0:F0:40:DA:62, IRQ 11.

uli526x: ULi M5261/M5263 net driver, version 0.9.3 (2005-7-29)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST340810A, ATA DISK drive

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: LG CD-ROM CRD-8521B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 >

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:07.2, from 9 to 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[ueagle-atm] driver ueagle 1.2 loaded

usb 1-1: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device founded vid (0X1110) pid (0X9022) : Eagle II

usb 1-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: [ueagle-atm] pre-firmware device, uploading firmware

usb 1-1: [ueagle-atm] loading firmware ueagle-atm/eagleII.fw

usbcore: registered new driver ueagle-atm

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc2 (Wed Jan 04 08:57:20 2006 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (2047 buckets, 16376 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 8

NET: Registered protocol family 20

Using IPI Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 228k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ReiserFS: hda8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda8: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

ReiserFS: hda8: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

ReiserFS: hda8: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda8: journal params: device hda8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda8: checking transaction log (hda8)

ReiserFS: hda8: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 8102, last_flushed_trans_id 542

ReiserFS: hda8: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 2332167249830, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: hda8: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 29

ReiserFS: hda8: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 489940k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:489940k

usb 1-1: [UEAGLE-ATM] firmware is not available

```

Co mogłem przeoczyc ??

----------

## milu

```
usb 1-1: [UEAGLE-ATM] firmware is not available
```

Może tego nie zauważyłeś? Wygląda jakbyś nie miał firmware do modemu w odpowiednim miejscu.

----------

## TCO

Ale firmware siedzi tak gdzie sie domyslnei zainstalowało czyli w

```
/lib/firmware/ueagle-atm
```

----------

## totencham

@TCO: Odłącz na chwilę modem, po czym podłącz go z powrotem i podaj wynik 

```
lsusb
```

.

----------

## TCO

```
lsusb

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1110:9022 Analog Devices Canada, Ltd (Allied Telesyn) 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 
```

----------

## totencham

 *TCO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> lsusb
> 
> ...

 

Liczba 9022 przy "Analog Devices Canada, Ltd (Allied Telesyn)" oznacza, że firmware nie został załadowany (9021 oznacza załadowany). Skoro odpowiednie pliki siedzą w /lib/firmware/ueagle-atm, to prawdopodobnie moduł 'ueagle-atm' nie został załadowany. Może tędy droga.

----------

## milu

 *totencham wrote:*   

> Liczba 9022 przy "Analog Devices Canada, Ltd (Allied Telesyn)" oznacza, że firmware nie został załadowany (9021 oznacza załadowany). Skoro odpowiednie pliki siedzą w /lib/firmware/ueagle-atm, to prawdopodobnie moduł 'ueagle-atm' nie został załadowany. Może tędy droga.

 

A od kiedy tak jest? IMO 9022 to po prostu kolejna wersja sprzętu, którą producent "jakośtam" pozmieniał lub inny produkt. Podaj jakieś materiały na ten temat bo to dość ciekawe.

----------

## totencham

Dowiedziałem się o tym z howto dla ueagle-atm w wersji dla Ubuntu, poza tym potwierdza to praktyka (tzn. wyniki lsusb przed i po wgraniu firmware'u).

----------

## mbar

 *TCO wrote:*   

> tzn skompilowąłem jadro ze wszystkimi podanymi opcjami zainstalowałem ppp oraz ueagle-usb
> 
> Co mogłem przeoczyc ??

 

A zrobiłeś emerge hotplug?

----------

## sapan

Siema mam taki problem, ze po "pppd call neostrada", do interfejsu ppp0 nie jest przypisany zaden adres, ale odbiera pare pakietow i na tym sie konczy  :Sad:  Moze mial ktos taki problem i mógl by jakos mi pomoc?  :Smile: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

kurde, sterownik w kernelu. emerge ueagle-atm i przeczytaj co piszą, zastosuj się, i będzie tylko net.ppp0 start i net będzie.

----------

## deely

A ja mam dosyć dziwny problem.

Uruchamiam neostradę przez net.ppp0 start, po instalacji wszystkiego tak jak było opisane w tym topicu.

Problem polega na tym, że wszystko wyglada ok. Nie ma żadnych błędów w logach, podczas łączenia wszystko jest ok, ifconfig pokazuje ppp0 z uzyskanym adresem ip. Jednym słowem, wygląda na to, że wszystko działa... ale nie działa   :Crying or Very sad: 

Po prostu nie ma internetu... pingi nigdzie nie dochodzą, ale nie wypisuje mi od razu "unknown host", tylko brak odpowiedzi... Ma ktoś pomysł, co może być nie tak?

Z góry dzięki.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

default gateway. nie doszło default gateway. może masz inne interfejsy co robią default gateway. ale jeśli dobrze zrobiłeś konfiguracje neta to tam było opcje na default gateway. a dnsy to masz dobrze ustawione?

----------

## deely

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> default gateway. nie doszło default gateway. może masz inne interfejsy co robią default gateway. ale jeśli dobrze zrobiłeś konfiguracje neta to tam było opcje na default gateway. a dnsy to masz dobrze ustawione?

 

Dokładnie. O to chodziło. Wcześniej używałem eth0, i teraz po wgraniu pppd, domyslnym gateway'em było dalej eth0. Dzięki wielkie za pomoc. 

Pozdro (już z Gentoo   :Wink:  )

----------

## Riklaunim

ja tak przy okazji - czy da się uruchomić sagema fast 800 na 64 bitowym systemie (+kernel 2.6.17) ?

----------

## mbar

tak, da się, mam taki ruter właśnie (sagem + amd64)  :Wink: 

----------

## Riklaunim

mi coś do końca ruszyć nie chce... skonfigurowałem wg opisu z tego wątku z firmwarem z portage i do końca nie działa.

robię

localhost piotr # pppd call neostrada

Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.3/pppoatm.so loaded.

PPPoATM plugin_init

PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.35

localhost piotr # ping google.pl

ifconfig daje:

```

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:83.28.21.97  P-t-P:213.25.2.182  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:57 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:71 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:2632 (2.5 Kb)  TX bytes:2956 (2.8 Kb)

```

niby działa ale internetu ni ma... "ping cośtam" stoi - nic nie pokazuje, po przerwaniu także. w dmesg też nie ma niczego strasznego   :Confused: 

----------

## mbar

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost piotr # pppd call neostrada
> 
> 

 

nie, nie, nie, uzywaj /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

----------

## Riklaunim

używam net.ppp0 lecz z tym samym efektem...

lsusb daje

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 1110:9031 Analog Devices Canada, Ltd (Allied Telesyn)

i wg. http://faq.eagle-usb.org/wakka.php?wiki=ModemSupport 9031 jest dla "Sagem Fast 800 E3" po załadowaniu firmware. Nie wiem jak to zmusić do działania   :Confused: 

----------

## gnu_feliks

Witam, ktos mi ukradl nicka  :Wink: 

No wiec mam problem. Mam modem sagem, kernel 2.6.16, 2.6.17 niby wszystko ok zrobilem jak tu w howto jest ale internetu dalej nie mam. I mam takie pytanie bo przy kompilacji ppp wywala mi takie bledy:

```
If any of the following kernel configuration options is missing,

you should reconfigure and rebuild you kernel before runnind pppd.
```

i potem potem znow na zoltych kropkach pisze

```
To enable kernel-pppoe read html/pppoe.html in the doc-directory.

Note: the libary name has changed from pppoe.so to rp-pppoe.so.

Pon, poff and plog scripts have been supplied for experienced users.

New users or those reqiring somthing more should have a look at

the /erc/init.d/net.ppp0 script.

Users needing particular scripts (ssh,rsh,etc.) should check outthe

/usr/share/doc/ppp*/scripts directory.
```

jak mi nie chodzilo z tego howto to szukalem rozwiazania  jak ktos dobrze zauwazyl sterownik dla sagema jest w portage to instaluje ueagle-atm z ppp i baselayout z galezi testing. I na kernelu 2.6.16 jak zrobilem neostrade + ueagle-atm wedlug tego co pisali w README dla niego to przy wlanczaniu sie systemu 4 ostatnie wpisy kazdy ladowal sie po 5 minut, ja wcisnolem n/lock to dopiero sie wlaczyl po 5 minutach, i mialem tez taki problem ze jak wylanczalem komputer to INIT: czepial  sie o runlevel. 

A ten problem ppp co sie czepia o pppd tez mi wystepuje na kernelu 2.6.17 (myslalem ze zmiana kernela cos pomoze)

Ja juz nie mam pomyslow czemu mi neostrada nie dziala, milo bylo jak by ktos pomogl  :Wink: 

od raku: używaj znaczników code

dodane znaczniki.

----------

## mbar

Ocho, dzisiejsza aktualizacja może przynieść coś ciekawego:

```
--- /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules     2006-07-07 17:03:24.000000000 +0200

+++ /etc/udev/rules.d/._cfg0000_50-udev.rules   2006-07-15 21:34:55.000000000 +0200

@@ -319,8 +319,8 @@

-# Load firmware (not quite yet...)

-# SUBSYSTEM=="firmware", ACTION=="add", RUN+="/lib/udev/firmware_helper"

+# Load firmware

+SUBSYSTEM=="firmware", ACTION=="add", RUN+="/lib/udev/firmware.sh"

 # be backward compatible for a while with the /etc/dev.d and /etc/hotplug.d/ systems

```

Czyżby ten dodatek do udev umożliwiał rezygnację z hotpluga? Trzeba to będzie sprawdzić  :Wink: 

----------

## ryghe

hmm modem synchronizuje mi sie, ale niemoge sie polaczyc.

/ec/conf.d/net

```

modules_eth0=("8139too")

config_eth0=("192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth0=("default gw 192.168.1.1")

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0='/dev/null'

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoa 0.23" )

username_ppp0=":)@neostrada.pl"

password_ppp0=":)"

pppd_ppp0=( updetach debug defaultroute noaccomp nobsdcomp noccp noauth nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp child-timeout 60 )

```

/var/log/mesages

```

Jul 23 15:14:08 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

Jul 23 15:14:08 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Jul 23 15:14:08 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Jul 23 15:14:08 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Jul 23 15:14:08 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 1 full speed --> companion

Jul 23 15:14:08 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 1 status 003001 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CONNECT

Jul 23 15:14:08 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000, resume root

Jul 23 15:14:08 localhost ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: wakeup

Jul 23 15:14:08 localhost ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

Jul 23 15:14:08 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jul 23 15:14:08 localhost ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

Jul 23 15:14:08 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 8

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost usb 2-1: uevent

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost usb 2-1: device is bus-powered

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost ueagle-atm 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost ueagle-atm 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device founded vid (0X1110) pid (0X9022) : Eagle II

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost usb 2-1: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 8

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] pre-firmware device, uploading firmware

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] loading firmware ueagle-atm/eagleII.fw

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '008'

Jul 23 15:14:09 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0002

Jul 23 15:14:12 localhost usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] firmware uploaded

Jul 23 15:14:12 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0002

Jul 23 15:14:12 localhost ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00030100 PESC CSC PPS

Jul 23 15:14:12 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

Jul 23 15:14:12 localhost usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 8

Jul 23 15:14:12 localhost usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Jul 23 15:14:12 localhost usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

Jul 23 15:14:12 localhost usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

Jul 23 15:14:12 localhost usb 2-1: unregistering device

Jul 23 15:14:12 localhost usb 2-1: uevent

Jul 23 15:14:12 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

Jul 23 15:14:12 localhost ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: suspend root hub

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 1 full speed --> companion

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 1 status 003001 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CONNECT

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000, resume root

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: wakeup

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 9

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost usb 2-1: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost usb 2-1: Product: ADSL-USB Modem

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost usb 2-1: SerialNumber: 00604C3B5ADA

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost usb 2-1: uevent

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost usb 2-1: device is bus-powered

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost ueagle-atm 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost ueagle-atm 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jul 23 15:14:14 localhost usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device founded vid (0X1110) pid (0X9021) : Eagle II

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost usb 2-1: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 9

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost ueagle-atm 2-1:1.0: usbatm_usb_probe: trying driver ueagle-atm with vendor=1110, product=9021, ifnum  0

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] using iso mode

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost ueagle-atm 2-1:1.0: usbatm_usb_probe: using 3021 byte buffer for rx channel 0xded840b8

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost ueagle-atm 2-1:1.0: usbatm_usb_probe: using 3392 byte buffer for tx channel 0xded84108

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost drivers/usb/atm/usbatm.c: usbatm_get_instance

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost usb 2-1:1.1: uevent

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost usb 2-1:1.2: uevent

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '009'

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0002

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost printk: 81 messages suppressed.

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_rx_process: status 0 in frame 0!

Jul 23 15:14:15 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_rx_process: status 0 in frame 1!

Jul 23 15:14:16 localhost printk: 742 messages suppressed.

Jul 23 15:14:16 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_rx_process: status 0 in frame 0!

Jul 23 15:14:21 localhost printk: 5000 messages suppressed.

Jul 23 15:14:21 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_rx_process: status 0 in frame 0!

Jul 23 15:14:26 localhost printk: 4997 messages suppressed.

Jul 23 15:14:26 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_rx_process: status 0 in frame 0!

Jul 23 15:14:29 localhost usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] modem operational

Jul 23 15:14:29 localhost usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] ATU-R firmware version : 44e2ea17

Jul 23 15:14:31 localhost printk: 4997 messages suppressed.

Jul 23 15:14:31 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_rx_process: status 0 in frame 0!

Jul 23 15:14:36 localhost printk: 4997 messages suppressed.

Jul 23 15:14:36 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_rx_process: status 0 in frame 0!

Jul 23 15:14:41 localhost printk: 5000 messages suppressed.

Jul 23 15:14:41 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_rx_process: status 0 in frame 0!

Jul 23 15:14:44 localhost pppd[10570]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Jul 23 15:14:44 localhost pppd[10570]: PPPoATM plugin_init

Jul 23 15:14:44 localhost pppd[10570]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.23

Jul 23 15:14:44 localhost pppd[10570]: pppd 2.4.3 started by joszi, uid 0

Jul 23 15:14:44 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_atm_open: vpi 0, vci 23

Jul 23 15:14:44 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_atm_open: allocated vcc data 0xdb8517c0

Jul 23 15:14:44 localhost pppd[10570]: ioctl(ATM_SETBACKEND): No such device

Jul 23 15:14:44 localhost pppd[10570]: Exit.

Jul 23 15:14:44 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_atm_close entered

Jul 23 15:14:44 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_atm_close: deallocating vcc 0xdb8517c0 with vpi 0 vci 23

Jul 23 15:14:44 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_cancel_send entered

Jul 23 15:14:44 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_cancel_send done

Jul 23 15:14:44 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_atm_close successful

Jul 23 15:14:46 localhost printk: 4997 messages suppressed.

Jul 23 15:14:46 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_rx_process: status 0 in frame 0!

Jul 23 15:14:51 localhost printk: 4997 messages suppressed.

Jul 23 15:14:51 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_rx_process: status 0 in frame 0!

Jul 23 15:14:56 localhost printk: 4997 messages suppressed.

Jul 23 15:14:56 localhost ATM dev 0: usbatm_rx_process: status 0 in frame 0!

```

ma ktos pomysl co jest zle?

Ok, rowiązałem sam, nie było wszystko w jądrze zrobione tak jak chciały instrukcje,

----------

## qxek

```

usb 2-1: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] using iso mode

usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] created proc entry at: /proc/driver/ueagle-atm/002-002

usbcore: registered new driver ueagle-atm

usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 2-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 2-1: [UEAGLE-ATM] requesting firmware ueagle-atm/DSPep.bin failed with error -2 

```

Takie cos dostaje przy starcie systemu :/ Modem synchronizuje sie 5-10 minut.

Natomiast gdy modem podlacze do uruchomionego juz komputera wszystko dziala pieknie.

Wie ktos jak rozwiazac ten problem?

Wszystkie pliki sa na swoim miejscu.

----------

## akub

co do konfiguracji dns, to u mnie zeby pobieralo dns z serwera tp trzeba w /etc/conf.d/net dodac

pomijam inne opcje ktore ktos tam wczesniej podal

```

pppd_ppp0=( usepeerdns )

```

moze sie komus to przyda

pomimo ze mam modem router switch, to tak dla sportu sobie sprobowalem sagema i dziala calkiem niezle, tylko jeszcze by sie przydalo sprawdzic predkosc polaczenia bo nie wiem zabardzo jak

pozdrawiam, jakub

----------

## Treiks

Zauwazylem, ze w stabilnych pojawil sie nowy baselayout i nowe ppp - pytanie czy ktos juz moze to trenowal i jak sipisuje sie neo z tym (/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start/restart/stop)?

----------

## mbar

Ja mam ~arch więc używam tego już od dawna   :Wink: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

 *Treiks wrote:*   

> Zauwazylem, ze w stabilnych pojawil sie nowy baselayout i nowe ppp - pytanie czy ktos juz moze to trenowal i jak sipisuje sie neo z tym (/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start/restart/stop)?

 

dużo ludu brało i działa toto piknie... jak dobrze zrobisz to nie ma bata żeby było coś źle, wręcz o problemy można iść do tp.

----------

## mbar

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Ocho, dzisiejsza aktualizacja może przynieść coś ciekawego:
> 
> ```
> --- /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules     2006-07-07 17:03:24.000000000 +0200
> 
> ...

 

Hyhy, uwielbiam zagnieżdżone cytaty, ale to jest ważne: potwierdzam, że w nowym udev jest już zaimplementowana funkcja ładowania firmware i działa ona poprawnie z ueagle-atm. Nie ma potrzeby instalacji hotplug ani coldplug. Sprawdzone na systemie postawionym od zera  :Smile: 

----------

## Qlawy

wszystko dziala ale mam dziwny zarazem śmieszny problem, na dodatek jest wqrzający po pewnym czasie :/

dmesg

```

[ueagle-atm] driver ueagle 1.3 loaded

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device founded vid (0X1110) pid (0X9021) : Eagle II

usb 3-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] using iso mode

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usbcore: registered new driver ueagle-atm

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

....

tutaj narazie mniej ważna część

....

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB6 USB7 USB8 USB9 UAR1 LPT1

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 668k freed

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-1: [UEAGLE-ATM] requesting firmware ueagle-atm/DSPep.bin failed with error -2

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-1: [UEAGLE-ATM] requesting firmware ueagle-atm/DSPep.bin failed with error -2

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-1: [UEAGLE-ATM] requesting firmware ueagle-atm/DSPep.bin failed with error -2

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-1: [UEAGLE-ATM] requesting firmware ueagle-atm/DSPep.bin failed with error -2

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-1: [UEAGLE-ATM] requesting firmware ueagle-atm/DSPep.bin failed with error -2

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] modem operational

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] ATU-R firmware version : 44e2ea17

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

bttv: driver version 0.9.16 loaded

....

....

dalej juz ok

....
```

dziwne jest to ze zanim zmienilem na baselayout 1.12.4-r6 to bylo ok, zmienilem zeby uruchamiać neo za pomoca net.ppp0 a nie pppd call neostrada.... wiecei moze jak się pozbyć problemu?

baselayout 1.12.4-r6

ppp 2.4.3-r16

ueagle-atm 1.1-r2

w jądrze wszystko ok

----------

## kreon28

Hej,

Mam laptopa podlaczaonego do sieci (w pracy)

W domu mam Sagema i chcialem sie podlaczyc do netu takzde przez niego

Zrobilem wszystko jak w HOWTO

Wydaje komende 

```
#pppd call neostrada

Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/pppoatm.so loaded
```

Pozniej ifconfig a tam nic nie ma oprocz 

lo

Czyli nie ma internetu 

Wydaje mi sie, ze moze trzeba cos zmienic w /etc/conf.d/net ? Tylko co?

Bo po wpisaniu 

```
modules_eth0=("8139too")

config_eth0=("192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth0=("default gw 192.168.1.1")

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0='/dev/null'

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoa 0.23" )

username_ppp0=":)@neostrada.pl"

password_ppp0=":)"

pppd_ppp0=( updetach debug defaultroute noaccomp nobsdcomp noccp noauth nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp child-timeout 60 ) 
```

i restarcie

przy ladowaniu Gentoo dostaje komunikat

The module "8139too" does not exist

a pozniej 

Error : cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

----------

## Raku

 *kreon28 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> modules_eth0=("8139too")
> ```
> ...

 

jesteś pewien tej linii?

Z tego co pamiętam, to dawało się tu albo ifconfig albo iproute, albo inne moduły. Co się stanie jak zahaszujesz tą linię?

----------

## Qlawy

ten plik z przypadku pppd call neostrada jest niebardzo potrzebny, przeczytaj how-to od poczatku, dobrze jest opisane

Ps: Wiadomo coś na temat mojego problemu?

UPDATE:

wiem w czym twki mój problem z ueagle....

ueagle_atm i usbatm wkompilowane w jadro powoduja te problemy, po wywaleniu ich do modułów system startuje blyskawicznie, .... duzo gorzej natomiast jest z wylączeniem ...  myśle ze powinno sie udac z tym zrobic

----------

## dlugidll

ueagle_atm i usbatm ustawilem jako moduly i teraz przy starcie uslugi mam to

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Starting ppp0

 *   Bringing up ppp0

 *     ppp

 *       WARNING: An [itf.]vpi.vci ATM address was expected in link_ppp0

 *       Running pppd ...

 *       Backgrounding ...

```

opczywiscie net smiga, ale jak stery sagema byly wbudowane w kernela, to nic takiego sie nie dzialo. Kto wie co z tym zrobic?

oto konfig

```

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="/dev/null"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoa 0.35" )

username_ppp0='********@neostrada.pl'

password_ppp0='******'

pppd_ppp0=( lock defaultroute noipdefault noauth holdoff 4 maxfail 25 persist asyncmap 0 lcp-echo-interval 2 lcp-echo-failure 7 )
```

----------

## mbar

Nic nie zrobisz, to wynik update baselayoutu.

To znaczy zrobisz, jak przeczytasz plik net.example, sekcja ppp  :Smile: 

----------

## mziab

Też mnie denerwował ten warning, więc naniosłem przed chwilą odpowiednie zmiany.

Dla leniwych:

1) Zmieniamy

```
plugins_ppp0=( "pppoa 0.35" )
```

na:

```
plugins_ppp0=( "pppoa" )
```

2) Zmieniamy

```
link_ppp0="/dev/null"
```

na:

```
link_ppp0="0.35"
```

Powinno działać, bo sprawdziłem u siebie  :Smile:  Swoją drogą, jeśli w /etc/ppp/pap-secrets macie wpisane hasło, nie ma potrzeby podawania go w /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## Qlawy

mi po updejcie na gcc4 albo po przekompilowaniu kernela i reszty tym kompilatorem nie laduje podczas startu systemu firmwearu do modemu, ale w systemie wystarczy wyjąc i wlożyć wtyczke od USB iwszystko dziala

PS: dodam tez ze kilka rzeczy naraz sie zbieglo i nei wiem co jest przyczyną czy to ze dolożylem jeszcze jedo urządzenie na USB (klawiatura) i mam wszystko zajete, czy sama zmiana kompilatora na gcc4, czy moze rekompilacja kernela przy pomocy gcc4

----------

## mbar

gcc4 nie ma tu nic do rzeczy.

----------

## Qlawy

tez juz na to wpadlem bo przerobilem all co sie dalo i juz nie mam pomuslu co jest nie tak  :Sad: 

chyba ze coś z modulem  :Rolling Eyes:  ... tak wyglada na to ze albo hotplug nie laduje modulu, albo poprostu ten modul sam sie niebardzo chce zaladować, obstawiam raczej hotpluga

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_rtctimer            2380  1

snd_pcm_oss            31392  0

snd_mixer_oss          13632  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            25408  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5248  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                38224  5 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_via82xx            19284  5

snd_ac97_codec         78816  1 snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_bus            1792  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                60360  6 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              15364  4 snd_rtctimer,snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          6792  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         5120  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            16672  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          5900  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    38052  19 snd_rtctimer,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

nvidia               4541716  12

lirc_gpio               7792  1

lirc_dev               10596  1 lirc_gpio

bttv                  145332  1 lirc_gpio

btcx_risc               3528  1 bttv

tveeprom               12112  1 bttv

marcin@blaszak ~ $ dmseg | tail

bash: dmseg: command not found

marcin@blaszak ~ $ dmesg | tail

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

marcin@blaszak ~ $ dmesg | tail

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 2

marcin@blaszak ~ $ dmesg | tail

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] loading firmware ueagle-atm/eagleII.fw

usbcore: registered new driver ueagle-atm

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] firmware uploaded

usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device founded vid (0X1110) pid (0X9021) : Eagle II

usb 3-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] using iso mode

usb 3-1: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

marcin@blaszak ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ueagle_atm             19368  0

usbatm                 12864  1 ueagle_atm

snd_rtctimer            2380  1

snd_pcm_oss            31392  0

snd_mixer_oss          13632  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            25408  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5248  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                38224  5 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_via82xx            19284  1

snd_ac97_codec         78816  1 snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_bus            1792  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                60360  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              15364  3 snd_rtctimer,snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          6792  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         5120  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            16672  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          5900  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    38052  15 snd_rtctimer,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

nvidia               4541716  12

lirc_gpio               7792  1

lirc_dev               10596  1 lirc_gpio

bttv                  145332  1 lirc_gpio

btcx_risc               3528  1 bttv

tveeprom               12112  1 bttv

marcin@blaszak ~ $
```

jak widac po wystartowaniu systemu modul nie jest zaladowany, po wyjeciu i wlozeniu wtyczki, laduje sie i juz wtedy sagem chodzi tak jak trzeba[/gwn]

----------

## waksiu

Hej!

Męczę sie juz 3 dzien z ta neo. Wczesniej wszystko dzialalo to znaczy na starym jajku i na eagle-usb sterownikach. Teraz skompilowalem nowe z obsluga tego nowego sterownika oraz najnowsze ppp i ueagle-atm. Modul sie laduje. Lampki w modemie swieca. Gdy pisze pppd call ueagle-atm to wypisuje wszystko ok to co innym na tym forum jak sie polaczyl. ale polaczenia nie ma  :Sad:  wczesniej sie laczylem przez startadsl. Podejrzewam ze to cos ze zle zaladowanym modulem. Bo dmesg pokazuje w kolko tylko:

usb 1-2: usb_check_bandwidth FAILED: 799+264=1063 usec

usb 1-2: usb_check_bandwidth FAILED: 799+264=1063 usec

usb 1-2: usb_check_bandwidth FAILED: 799+264=1063 usec

.

.

.

a lsusb:

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1110:900f ...

Robie wszystko tak jak pisze na tym forum i to na rozne sposoby  :Smile:  ale nie wiem co jest nie tak  :Sad:  POMOCY!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## Qlawy

wyjmij wytczke, pokaż dmesg, wloz wtyczke pokaż dmesg, jezeli masz najnowsze ppp i baselayout to odpalaj z net.ppp0 bo mi przy uruchamianiu przez pppd call ... nie wchdozilo ... ale to raczej nie jest tylko w tym problem ... pokaż to o co prosilem

----------

## waksiu

Hej!

Zmienilem modem na Speedtouch bo jego jak wlaczam to dmesg pokazuje normalne rzeczy. Ale dalej neo nie dziala  :Sad:  teraz jak sie lacze przez pppd call to mi wypisuje: ....SUCCES(0.35) a pod tym: device not found 0.35  :Sad: 

i nie wiem co zrobic. A lampki w modemie sie swieca i wyglada na to ze wszystko ok. a przez net.ppp0 to normlalnie sie usluga uruchamia i pokazuje ze OK ale netu nie ma  :Sad: 

----------

## waksiu

Hej!

W koncu udalo mi sie zrobic ten net.

Działa ale tylko przez normalne polaczenie:

pppd call speedtch

na modemie speedtouch

firmware sie zle wgrywal przez hot pluga

odinstalowalem hotpluga i firmware dziala bez żadnych klopotow

oczywiscie na najnowszym jajku 2.6.18-rc7

teraz nie wiem co napisac w pliku net.ppp0

bo jak mam tam

PEER="speedtch"

czyli niby odwolanie do: /etc/ppp/peers/speedtch

to przy /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

nic sie nie dzieje tylko sie zawiesza  :Sad: 

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## waksiu

Witam!

Poddaje sie.

Nie wiem co mam zrobic zeby ten net sie uruchamial przy starcie.

bo komenda

```
 pppd call speedtch 
```

działa bez problemu.

Oto zawartość pliku /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

config_ppp0=( ppp )

link_ppp0='/dev/null'

plugins_ppp0=( 'pppoa 0.35' )

pppd_ppp0=( noauth updetach usepeerdns defaultroute )

username_ppp0='user@neostrada.pl'

password_ppp0='pass'

function preup() {

if [[ "$1" = "ppp0" ]] ; then

        modprobe -q speedtch

return 0

fi

```

a plik /etc/ppp/peers/speedtch :

```

noipdefault

defaultroute

user 'user@neostrada.pl'

noauth

updetach

usepeerdns

plugin pppoatm.so

0.35

#noaccomp

#nobsdcomp

#nodeflate

#nopcomp

#noccp

#novj

#debug

```

a plik /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0:

```

PEER="speedtch"                 # Define peer (aka ISP)

DEBUG="no"                      # Turn on debugging

PERSIST="no"                    # Redial after being dropped

ONDEMAND="no"                   # Only bring the interface up on demand?

MODEMPORT="/dev/ttyS1"          # TTY device modem is connected to

LINESPEED="115200"              # Speed pppd should try to connect at

INITSTRING=""                   # Extra init string for the modem

DEFROUTE="yes"                  # Must pppd set the default route?

HARDFLOWCTL="yes"               # Use hardware flow control?

ESCAPECHARS="yes"               # Use escape caracters ?

PPPOPTIONS=""                   # Extra options for pppd

USERNAME='user@neostrada.pl'                 # The PAP/CHAP username

PASSWORD='pass'               # Your password/secret.  Ugly I know, but i

                                # will work on something more secure later

                                # on.  700 permission on /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

                                # should be enouth for now.

NUMBER="0.35"     

REMIP=""                        # The ip of the remote box if it should be set

NETMASK=""                      # Netmask

IPADDR=""                       # Our IP if we have a static one

MRU="768"                       # Sets the MRU

MTU="768"                       # Sets the MTU

RETRYTIMEOUT="60"               # Retry timeout for when ONDEMAND="yes" or

                                # PERSIST="yes"

IDLETIMEOUT="600"               # Idle timeout for when ONDEMAND="yes"

PEERDNS="no"                    # Should pppd set the peer dns?

AUTOCFGFILES="yes"              # By default this scripts will generate

                                # /etc/ppp/chat-isp, /etc/ppp/chap-secrets,

                                # /etc/ppp/pap-secrets and /etc/ppp/peers/isp

                                # automatically.  Set to "no" if you experience

                                # problems, or need specialized scripts.  You

                                # will have to create these files by hand then.

AUTOCHATSCRIPT="yes" 

# Directory where the templates is stored

TEMPLATEDIR=/etc/ppp

```

po starcie servisu: /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restert:

```

 * Starting ppp0

 *   Running preup function                                               [ ok ] 

 *   Bringing up ppp0

 *     ppp

 *       Running pppd ...                                                 [ ok ]

```

i nic sie nie dzieje  :Sad: 

pomocy  :Sad: 

----------

## lazy_bum

@waksiu

U mnie też Speedtouch nie chce działać za dobrze z nowym baselayout'em, ale da się to rozwiązać (przynajmniej u mnie ;) tak:

```
/etc/conf.d/net

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0=( /dev/null )

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoa" )

username_ppp0='user@neostrada.pl'

pppd_ppp0=(lock defaultroute noipdefault holdoff 4 maxfail 25 persist asyncmap 0 usepeerdns nobsdcomp nopcomp noaccomp -am lcp-echo-interval 2 lcp-echo-failure 7 noauth call speedtch)

```

Dokładnie, to wygląda tak, że 'powinno' działać z link_ppp0='0.35', ale ppp wypluwa błąd i na tym kończy swoją współpracę z siecią. Tymczasem dopisanie do pppd_ppp0 końcówki call speedtch rozwiązało ten problem.

```
/etc/ppp/peers/speedtch 

plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.3/pppoatm.so

0.35

```

@Qlawy

Twój post psuje forum. d-:

----------

## mziab

Poza tym warto wspomnieć, że pod nowym baselayoutem net.ppp0 musi być symlinkiem do net.lo. Stare skrypty nie mają prawa działać.

----------

## waksiu

Wielkie dzieki lazy_bum!!!

teraz neo dziala przy starcie  :Smile: 

thx

pozdrawiam

----------

## dlugidll

a jak sprawdzic paramatery lini i inne dane odnosnie modemu??

 bo przy starszym sterowniku to bylo eagle costam

a tu jak??   kto mi powie?

pewnie przyda sie nie jednej osobie takie info

----------

## mbar

Jest sobie gdzies na tym forum taki skrypcik eagle-stats.sh:

```
#! /bin/bash

#

# Copyright (C) 2006 by Matthieu CASTET

# This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

# it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

# the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

# (at your option) any later version.

# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

# GNU General Public License for more details.

# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

# along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

# Foundation, Inc., 51 Franklin St, Fifth Floor, Boston, MA  02110-1301  USA

if ! [ -d /sys/bus/usb/drivers/ueagle-atm ]

then

        echo "ueagle-atm isn't loaded"

        exit 1

fi

for DIR in $(ls -d /sys/bus/usb/drivers/ueagle-atm/*0 2>/dev/null)

do

ID=$(basename $DIR)

ID=${ID%%:*}

DIRM=/sys/bus/usb/devices/$ID

printf "ueagle-atm status display\n"

printf -- "-------------------------------------------------------------\n"

#printf "Driver version: %s     Chipset: %s\n" xx yy

printf "Vendor ID : 0x%x     Product ID : 0x%x   Rev: 0x%x" "0x$(<$DIRM/idVendor)" "0x$(<$DIRM/idProduct)" "0x$(<$DIRM/bcdDevice)"

if [ "$(( 0x$(<$DIRM/bcdDevice) & 0x80 ))" = 0 ]

then

        printf "(%s)\n" "pots"

else

        printf "(%s)\n" "isdn"

fi

printf "USB Bus : %03d\t USB Device : %03d\t Dbg : %d\n" ${ID%%-*} $(<$DIRM/devnum) $(</sys/module/ueagle_atm/parameters/debug)

printf "VID-CPE   %10d     Firmware version %08x\n\n" 0x$(<$DIR/stat_vidcpe) 0x$(<$DIR/stat_firmid)

printf "Tx Rate   %10d Kps Rx Rate   %10d Kps\n" 0x$(<$DIR/stat_usrate) 0x$(<$DIR/stat_dsrate)

printf "Tx Atten  %10d dB  Rx Atten  %10d dB\n" 0x$(<$DIR/stat_usattenuation) 0x$(<$DIR/stat_dsattenuation)

printf "Tx Margin %10d dB  Rx Margin %10d dB\n" 0x$(<$DIR/stat_usmargin) 0x$(<$DIR/stat_dsmargin)

printf "Tx Blocks %10d     Rx Blocks %10d\n" 0x$(<$DIR/stat_txflow) 0x$(<$DIR/stat_rxflow)

printf "Tx FEC    %10d     Rx FEC    %10d\n" 0x$(<$DIR/stat_uscorr) 0x$(<$DIR/stat_dscorr)

printf "Tx Error  %10d     Rx Error  %10d\n" 0x$(<$DIR/stat_usunc) 0x$(<$DIR/stat_dsunc)

FLAGS="0x$(<$DIR/stat_mflags)"

printf "Delin          "

if [ "$(( $FLAGS & 0x0C00 ))" != 0 ]

then

        printf "ERROR"

elif [ "$(( $FLAGS & 0x0030 ))" != 0 ]

then

        printf "LOSS"

else

        printf " GOOD"

fi

printf "     Flags     %10.10x\n" $FLAGS

printf "%s\n" "$(<$DIR/stat_human_status)"

printf "\n"

done

```

----------

## mbar

W jądrze 2.6.19-rc4-mm2 zniknął problem z obciążeniem systemu (load) stale równym minimum 1.00, nawet jeśli żaden proces nie działa ciągle. Teraz load wygląda już normalnie.

----------

## Caleb9

Witam

Używałem neosrady na linuksie jakieś pół roku temu odpalając modem Sagem 800 zgodnie z tym howto. Teraz przyszedł czas ponownie podłączyć do niej mojego laptopa i oczywiście nie działa... Trochę się od tamtego czasu zmieniło np. wyleciał hotplug więc starałem się przejść howto od początku, ale nic z tego. Próbowałem zarówno 'z' jaki i 'bez' dodawania hotpluga do skryptu startowego. '# pppd call neostrada' pokazuje że wszystko jest w porządku jednak niczego nie mogę spingować. W dmesg'u pojawiają się jakieś errory, zaraz po podłączeniu modemu:

```
usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device founded vid (0X1110) pid (0X9031) : Eagle III

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] using iso mode

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

printk: 207 messages suppressed.

ATM dev 0: usbatm_submit_urb: urb 0xd47806c0 submission failed (-28)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_submit_urb: urb 0xd4780840 submission failed (-28)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_submit_urb: urb 0xd4780900 submission failed (-28)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_submit_urb: urb 0xd4780780 submission failed (-28)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_submit_urb: urb 0xd47806c0 submission failed (-28)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_submit_urb: urb 0xd4780840 submission failed (-28)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_submit_urb: urb 0xd4780900 submission failed (-28)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_submit_urb: urb 0xd4780780 submission failed (-28)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_submit_urb: urb 0xd47806c0 submission failed (-28)!

ATM dev 0: usbatm_submit_urb: urb 0xd4780840 submission failed (-28)!

printk: 1654 messages suppressed.

ATM dev 0: usbatm_submit_urb: urb 0xd47806c0 submission failed (-28)!

printk: 1665 messages suppressed.

ATM dev 0: usbatm_submit_urb: urb 0xd4780900 submission failed (-28)!

printk: 1666 messages suppressed.

ATM dev 0: usbatm_submit_urb: urb 0xd4780840 submission failed (-28)!

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] modem operational

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] ATU-R firmware version : 44e2ea17

printk: 1666 messages suppressed.

ATM dev 0: usbatm_submit_urb: urb 0xd47806c0 submission failed (-28)!

```

Używam jądra gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r4, mam zainstalowane pakiety ueagle-atm-1.2, ppp-2.4.4-r4, udev-103. Zawartość /etc/resolf.conf ustawiłem na

```
nameserver 194.204.159.1

nameserves 194.204.152.34
```

Zawartość ueagle-data-1.1.tar.gz (firmware) wywaliłem do /lib/firmware/ueagle-atm/

pppoatm i ueagle_atm ładuję jako moduły. lsusb wykrywa modem. Zauważyłem jeszcze, że po wydaniu polecenia 'pppd call neostrada' nadpisany zostaje plik /etc/ppp/chap-secrets przez domyślne "user" * "passwd". Proszę o pomoc i dajcie znać jakie jeszcze informacje mogą być potrzebne, bo nie bardzo wiem jak sobie poradzić z tym problemem  :Sad: .

----------

## gnu_feliks

Mi neostrada chodzi po trudach i dzieki pomocy innych  :Wink: 

Teraz wlasnie od pewnego czasu przeszedlem na stable z hotpluga na udev bo mialem: packet block. Mi ostatecznie chodzi neostrada (sagem) wedlug tego co pisza w manie dla ueagle-atm i korzystam z /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start (lub stop, restart  :Wink:  ) wedlug tego call mi nie chodzilo wczesniej. I mam kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i tam dla neo mam wszystko w modulach tez. I tak jak tam w manie trzeba wyedytowac plik /etc/conf.d/net i jak cos to zapodaj ten plik bo ja mialem z nim problemy chodz reszta byla ok, moze tam lezy problem. IMHO wygodnie miec neo z /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 dodaje bezproblemowo do runlevela i sie neo sama włącza  :Wink: 

..::Milu Edit: orty!

----------

## Caleb9

Dzięki, poradziłem sobie jakoś grzebiąc po necie. Jeśli komuś się to może przydać to rozwiązaniem na "submission failed (-28)" w dmesgu po podłączeniu sagem'a może być skompilowanie obsługi modemu jako modułu

```

Device Drivers --->

 USB Support --->

  USB DSL modem support --->

  [*] USB DSL modem support

  [M] ADI 930 and eagle USB DSL modem

```

i dodanie następującego wpisu do /etc/modules.d/ppp

```
options ueagle-atm use_iso=0,0,0,0
```

Po wydaniu polecenia modules-update wszystko działa jak należy, zgodnie z howto.

----------

## pawelek

Jakby wam kernel po kompilacji zaczął panikować i dawać takie komunikaty:

[<c01023ea>] ret_from_fork+0x6/0x1c

[<to samo co poprzednio ale inne cyferki>] init+0x0/0x1f0

[< >] init+0x6/0x1f0

[< >] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

Code:f9 ff 83...[3 linijki takich kodów szesnastkowych] aef7

0x14/0x163 ss:esv 0068:c1901e1c

Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!

to spróbujcie pozmieniać opcje w tej metodzie opisanej w pierwszym poście tego wątku, a dokładniej zmieńcie większość(niestety nie pamiętam dokładnie które to były opcje)opcji z wkompliowania na stałe na kompilowanie modułów.

Więcej objawów możecie znaleźć w tym wątku: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-527087-highlight-.html

----------

## msch

ja mam hardened-2.6.18 i wkompilowane do kernela, moduly wogole wylaczone (tak tak, serwer  :Smile: ) i neo jakos dziala. tylko ze kernel wypluwa mi caly czas ATM error: -71 costam device status :/ nie wiem jak sie tego pozbyc :/

----------

## caruso

ja mam hardened-2.6.18 i wkompilowane do kernela, moduly wogole wylaczone (tak tak, serwer  :Smile: ) i neo jakos dziala.  *msch wrote:*   

> tylko ze kernel wypluwa mi caly czas ATM error: -71 costam device status :/ nie wiem jak sie tego pozbyc :/

 

Daj output: 

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH

u mnie takie klocki były gdy tą opcję miałem włączoną (na 90%, bo nie pamiętam już  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## kicus

proboje robic wszytko wedlug HOW-TO i przy kompilacji ppp blad:

emerge -pv ppp

```

...

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -msse2 -mmmx -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c arp.c

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -msse2 -mmmx -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c io.c

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -msse2 -mmmx -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c itf.c

In file included from /usr/include/linux/netdevice.h:29,

                 from /usr/include/linux/if_arp.h:27,

                 from io.c:25:

/usr/include/linux/if.h:118: error: redefinition of â€struct ifmapâ€™

/usr/include/linux/if.h:154: error: redefinition of â€struct ifreqâ€™

/usr/include/linux/if.h:204: error: redefinition of â€struct ifconfâ€™

io.c: In function â€accept_newâ€™:

io.c:281: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of â€acceptâ€™ differ in signedness

io.c:296: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of â€getsockoptâ€™ differ in signedness

io.c: In function â€get_localâ€™:

io.c:618: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of â€getsocknameâ€™ differ in signedness

make[3]: *** [io.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r1/work/linux-atm-2.4.1/src/arpd'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r1/work/linux-atm-2.4.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r1/work/linux-atm-2.4.1'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3301:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 645:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

probowalem odejmowac niektore flagi USE i bez skutku:/

a oto moje emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 26 Feb 2007 02:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -msse2 -mmmx"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -msse2 -mmmx"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.utf8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa arts atm berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dhcp directfb doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread fbcon fortran gdbm glitz gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 irda isdnlog java jpeg kde libg++ midi mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer ncurses nls nmap nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb wifi win32codecs wxwindows x86 xine xorg xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

prosze o pomoc, bo juz troche kombinuje i nie chce skompilowac:/

----------

## caruso

kicus: 

```
emerge linux-headers
```

 i po tym 

```
emerge ppp
```

Jeśli nie pomoże to po linux-headers, przekompiluj kernela lub glibc, w ostateczności   :Wink: 

Widzę że masz ustawione x86, ustaw ~86 i wtedy spróbuj jeszcze raz tylko z linux-headers, a potem jeszcze raz ppp   :Smile: 

----------

## kicus

nic nie pomoglo:/ ...

----------

## kicus

mam zahaszowanie ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" :

```

...

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

..

```

bo nie chce uzywac nie stablicnych pakietow, i chyba nic nie zmieni jesli przejde na nie stabilne...

----------

## caruso

 *kicus wrote:*   

> mam zahaszowanie ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" :
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

To jest dyskusja na długie zimowe wieczory  :Smile: . Ja się przesiadłem na niestabilne właśnie ze względu na obsługę wszystkiego co nowe, częściej właśnie "stabilna" wersja wogóle się nie kompilowała gdy "niestabilna" hulała aż miło. BTW nie każę Ci przejść od razu na ~x86, tylko dla update'u linux-headers. Też miałem taki problem i właśnie to pomogło, i w tej konkretnej sytuacji "numerek" miał znaczenie.

----------

## kicus

ok, caruso to mowisz ze tez instalowac neostrade z sagemem i takie cos Ci sie przytrafilo??? ok, zaraz bede robil emerge linux-headers na niestablinych i zobaczymy co z tego bedzie:)

----------

## caruso

Nie do końca. Robiłem sobie paczki binarne, żeby postawić szybko livecd, i wyłożył się na ppp na charakterystycznym differ in signess a też była mowa o if.h, ten pakiet i kilka innych musiałem normalnie emergować. I po linux-headers ruszyło jak z bata. Ustawienia miałem takie jak w obecnym systemie więc x86 i ~x86.

----------

## msch

 *caruso wrote:*   

> ja mam hardened-2.6.18 i wkompilowane do kernela, moduly wogole wylaczone (tak tak, serwer ) i neo jakos dziala.  *msch wrote:*   tylko ze kernel wypluwa mi caly czas ATM error: -71 costam device status :/ nie wiem jak sie tego pozbyc :/ 
> 
> Daj output: 
> 
> cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH
> ...

 

ja mam ja wylaczona... zreszta nie wiem bo przez nie uwage config zgubilem i nie chce mi sie jechac specjalnie do elblaga zeby zrobic na nowo kernela  :Razz: 

----------

## Spajdi

Przy emerge ueagle-atm na koncu wyskakuje:

 Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_ATM:         is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_USB_ATM:     is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM:       is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_PPPOATM:     is not set (required for PPPoA links)

 *   CONFIG_ATM_BR2684:  is not set (required for PPPoE links)

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Run the following command if connecting via PPPoA protocol:

 *    euse -E atm && emerge net-dialup/ppp

 * To complete the installation, you must read the documentation in

 *    /usr/share/doc/ueagle-atm-1.1-r2

W tej dokumentacji tez pisze o tym poleceniu: euse -E atm && emerge net-dialup/ppp

Probuje wpisywać jednak wywala blad, ze takiego polecenia nie ma

----------

## Robert W.

 *Spajdi wrote:*   

> W tej dokumentacji tez pisze o tym poleceniu: euse -E atm && emerge net-dialup/ppp
> 
> Probuje wpisywać jednak wywala blad, ze takiego polecenia nie ma

 

W tej dokumentacji napisane jest równierz co należy właczyć podczas kompilacji jądra:

```
Check that the following kernel options are configured as shown (this

list includes the prerequisites, e.g. USB_UEAGLEATM depends on USB):

 Code maturity level options  --->

  [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

        - CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL

 Device Drivers  --->

  Generic Driver Options  --->

   [ ] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external

        firmware (*unselected*) - CONFIG_STANDALONE

   [*] Hotplug firmware loading support - CONFIG_FW_LOADER

 Networking  --->

   [*] Networking support - CONFIG_NET

   Networking options  --->

    [*] Packet socket - CONFIG_PACKET

    [M] Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) - CONFIG_ATM

    [M] RFC1483/2684 Bridged protocols - CONFIG_ATM_BR2684 (only needed for PPPoE)

   

 Device Drivers  --->

  Network device support  --->

   [*] Network device support - CONFIG_NETDEVICES

   [*] PPP (point-to-point protocol) support - CONFIG_PPP

   [M] PPP Deflate compression - CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE (only useful if

        compression is supported - rare)

   [M] PPP BSD-Compress compression - CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP (only useful

        if compression is supported - rare)

   [M] PPP over Ethernet - CONFIG_PPPOE (only needed for PPPoE)

   [M] PPP over ATM - CONFIG_PPPOATM (only needed for PPPoATM)

  USB support  --->

   [*] Support for Host-side USB - CONFIG_USB

   [*] USB device filesystem - CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS

   [M] (O or U)HCI HCD support

   USB DSL modem support  ---> 

    [M] USB DSL modem support - CONFIG_USB_ATM

    [M] ADI 930 and eagle USB DSL modem - CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM

```

----------

## Spajdi

Obawiam się, że nie mam kilku pozycji...m.in.

 Device Drivers  ---> 

  Generic Driver Options  ---> 

   [*] Hotplug firmware loading support - CONFIG_FW_LOADER

 Networking  ---> 

   Networking support - CONFIG_NET(wyswietla --- i nie moge zaznaczyc) 

Dodam, iż jest to:  Linux Kernel v2.6.20-gentoo-r8 Configuration

----------

## Robert W.

 *Spajdi wrote:*   

> Obawiam się, że nie mam kilku pozycji...m.in.
> 
>  Device Drivers  ---> 
> 
>   Generic Driver Options  ---> 
> ...

 Tak. We współczesnym kernelu tak jest. Zaznacz to co możesz, będzie działać.

----------

## Spajdi

Robie wszystko zgodnie z tutorialem, daje /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start, niby wygląda jakby się połączyło, jednak internet nie działa...

----------

## Johnny_Bit

a dnsy?

----------

## Spajdi

Również ustawione. 

Teraz widze, że nie może się połączyć, wywala

/usr/sbin ppd: /usr/lib/pppd/2.44/pppoatm.so cannot open shared file object: No such file or directory.

Skompilowalem kernela zgodnie z dokumentacja ueagle-atm, moduł pppoatm sie ładuje poprawnie podczasu startu Gentoo.

Jakies pomysly?

----------

## msch

revdep-rebuild?

----------

## Spajdi

Już ten błąd nie wyskakuje, lecz teraz:

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start:

```
Starting ppp0

Bringing up ppp0

ppp

Running pppd ...

Backgrounding ...
```

następnie ifconfig: 

```
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:568 (568.0 b)  TX bytes:568 (568.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:83.27.122.215  P-t-P:213.25.2.110  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:40 (40.0 b)  TX bytes:46 (46.0 b)

```

Z tego co widzę nawet IP w ppp0 jest poprawne dla neostrady(83.27), jednak internetu jak nie bylo tak nie ma...

Mój /etc/conf.d/net:

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="0.35"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoa" )

username_ppp0='user@neostrada.pl'

password_ppp0='pass'

pppd_ppp0=(

 user user@neostrada.pl

 lock

 defaultroute

 noipdefault

 noauth

 holdoff 4

 maxfail 50

 persist

 asyncmap 0

 lcp-echo-interval 2

 lcp-echo-failure 7 )

```

----------

## msch

```

config_ppp0=( ppp )

link_ppp0='0.35'

plugins_ppp0=( 'pppoa' )

pppd_ppp0=( usepeerdns updetach noauth debug defaultroute noaccomp nobsdcomp noccp nodeflate nopcomp novjccomp child-timeout 60 )

```

a jak nie zadzialato ustaw sobie plik /etc/resolv.conf na taka zawartosc:

```

nameserver 213.241.79.37

nameserver 83.238.255.76

```

----------

## Spajdi

```
config_ppp0=( ppp ) 

link_ppp0='0.35' 

plugins_ppp0=( 'pppoa' ) 

pppd_ppp0=( usepeerdns updetach noauth debug defaultroute noaccomp nobsdcomp noccp nodeflate nopcomp novjccomp child-timeout 60 )
```

Tak ma wyglądać ten plik /etc/conf.d/net? Nie trzeba nigdzie loginu i hasla?

----------

## msch

loginu i hasla celowo nie wkleilem  :Razz: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

ma ktos z was taki problem ze jak komputer jest obciazony (kompilacja) to jest loss do 40% i transfery po 20kb max? niby portage niceness mam na 19 a i tak strach kompilacje zapuszczac. jak mialem dsla to moglem spokojnie kompilowac i net dzialal normalnie.

----------

## kicus

nie dziala, podlaczam modem, siwieca 2 diody, mam modem sagem robie wszystko wg /usr/share/doc/ueagle/readme i nie wiem czemu nie dziala...

/etc/conf.d/net (odnosnie ppp) :

```

#NEOSTRADA SAGEM

config_ppp0=( ppp )

link_ppp0='0.35'

plugins_ppp0=( 'pppoa' )

pppd_ppp0=( usepeerdns updetach noauth debug defaultroute noaccomp nobsdcomp noccp nodeflate nopcomp novjccomp child-timeou

t 60 )

username_ppp0='xxx@neostrada.pl'

password_ppp0='xxx'

function preup() {

    if [[ "$1" = "ppp0" ]] ; then

        modprobe -q ueagle-atm

        return 0

    fi

}

```

config jajka:

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.21-gentoo-r4

# Fri Aug 10 23:01:42 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

 

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

 

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

 

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

 

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

 

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

 

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT is not set

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

 

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

 

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

 

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

 

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

 

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

 

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

 

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

 

#

# PC-card bridges

#

# CONFIG_YENTA is not set

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

 

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

 

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

 

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

 

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_NETDEBUG=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

 

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

 

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

 

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

 

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

 

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

 

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=y

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=y

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANE is not set

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

 

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_CPU is not set

 

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

 

#

# Classification

#

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR is not set

 

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

 

#

# Device Drivers

#

 

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

 

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

 

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

 

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

 

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

 

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

 

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

 

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

 

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

 

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DELKIN is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

 

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

 

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

 

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

 

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

 

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

 

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

 

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

 

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

# CONFIG_ATA is not set

 

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

 

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

 

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

 

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

 

#

# Macintosh device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN is not set

 

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

 

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

 

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

 

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

 

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

 

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

 

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

 

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

 

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

 

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

 

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

 

#

# ATM drivers

#

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

CONFIG_PPPOATM=y

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=y

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

 

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

 

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

 

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

 

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

 

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_UCB1400 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

 

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

 

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

 

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

 

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

 

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

 

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=m

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

 

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

 

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

 

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

 

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

 

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

 

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP=y

 

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

 

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

 

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=m

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP=y

 

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

 

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

 

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

 

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

 

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=m

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

 

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

 

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_FB_SPLASH is not set

 

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

 

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

 

#

# HID Devices

#

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

 

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

 

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

 

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

 

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

 

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

 

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

 

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GTCO is not set

 

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

 

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

 

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

 

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

 

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

 

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=y

# CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CXACRU is not set

CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=y

# CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM is not set

 

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

 

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

 

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

 

#

# LED drivers

#

 

#

# LED Triggers

#

 

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

 

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

 

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

 

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

 

#

# DMA Clients

#

 

#

# DMA Devices

#

 

#

# Auxiliary Display support

#

# CONFIG_KS0108 is not set

 

#

# Virtualization

#

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

 

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

 

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

 

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-2"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

 

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

 

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

CONFIG_UFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

CONFIG_UFS_DEBUG=y

 

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

 

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

 

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-2"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

 

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

 

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

 

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

 

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

 

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

 

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_SHA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE=m

 

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

zrobilem wszystko, dalej 2 diody swiecą, robie /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start i nie dziala, dnsy tez ustawilem,

jeszcez to

```

tail -f /var/log/message 

Aug 11 00:49:40 kyubi sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0 

Aug 11 00:49:40 kyubi usb-storage: device scan complete 

Aug 11 00:50:01 kyubi cron[5076]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons ) 

Aug 11 00:51:09 kyubi pppd[5825]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded. 

Aug 11 00:51:09 kyubi pppd[5825]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded. 

Aug 11 00:51:09 kyubi pppd[5825]: PPPoATM plugin_init 

Aug 11 00:51:09 kyubi pppd[5825]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.35 

Aug 11 00:51:09 kyubi pppd[5825]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0 

Aug 11 00:51:09 kyubi pppd[5825]: connect(0.35): No such device 

Aug 11 00:51:09 kyubi pppd[5825]: Exit. 

```

nie mam pojecia co moze byc nie tak, modem jest napewno sprawny...

----------

## dziadu

Zrób lekkie zmiany w configu:

 *Quote:*   

> config_ppp0=( "ppp" )
> 
> link_ppp0=( "/dev/null" )
> 
> plugins_ppp0=( "pppoa 0.35" )
> ...

 

----------

## rastman

zastanawiaja mnie te wyniki dmesg:

```
usb 4-1: [ueagle-atm] ATU-R firmware version : 44e2ea17

usb 4-1: [Ueagle-atm] requesting firmware ueagle-atm/CMVep.bin.v2 failed, try to get older cmvs

usb 4-1: [Ueagle-atm] use deprecated cmvs version, please update your firmware

usb 4-1: [ueagle-atm] modem started, waiting synchronization...

usb 4-1: [ueagle-atm] modem operational

```

oczywiscie internet dziala poprawnie, jednak nic o nowszej wersji firmware mi nie wiadomo. hm?

----------

## Paczesiowa

wlasnie mnie niechcacy naszlo na update baselayout na serverze, milion problemow, downgrade wprowadza jeszcze wieksza sieczke a najgorszy problem to to ze neo przestalo dzialac przez initowe skrypty.

mialem w /etc/conf.d/net takie cos

```
config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="/dev/null"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoa 0.35" )

username_ppp0='user@neostrada.pl'

password_ppp0='alamakota'

pppd_ppp0=( lock defaultroute noipdefault noauth holdoff 4 maxfail 25 persist asyncmap 0 lcp-echo-interval 2 lcp-echo-failure 7 )
```

dzialalo bardzo pieknie a teraz przestalo. pppd w logach narzeka na timeout z jakimis LCP (krotko mowiac zero konstruktywnego info) raz na kilkanascie prob narzeka na jakies problemy z dostepem do chap-secrets (po jaka cholere jak wszystko jest w /etc/conf.d/net). jak zatrzymam net.ppp0 i dam pppd call neostrada (cfg stad: http://www.linux.rk.edu.pl/w/p/neostrada-sagem-fast-800/) to wszystko ladnie smiga. 

initowy skrypt jest mi o tyle potrzebny ze z nowym baselayout kazda inna usluga postanowila zalezec na neostradzie (w koncu po co komu uslugi do accesspointa i dhcpd jak sie nie ma niezbednej do tego neostrady)

----------

## mentorsct

Witam, ja mam najnowszy baselayout i modem sagem fast 800. To internetu używam tego skryptu:

```
config_ppp0=( ppp ) # Runs /lib/rcscripts/net/pppd.sh

link_ppp0='/dev/null' # Not required by PPPoA links, but must be specified

plugins_ppp0=( 'pppoa 0.35' ) # Dla Neostrady VPI=0, VCI=35

pppd_ppp0=( usepeerdns updetach noauth debug defaultroute noaccomp nobsdcomp noccp

nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp child-timeout 60 )

username_ppp0='Login' 

password_ppp0='Password' 

# If the kernel modules are not built-in, then they must be loaded

# before starting the PPP daemon:

function preup() {

if [[ "$1" = "ppp0" ]] ; then

modprobe -q ueagle-atm 

return 0

fi

}

```

Do tego mam przekompilowane:

-linux-atm

-ueagle-atm

-ppp

-dodaną flage w USE="atm"

I net działa bardzo dobrze, tylko ostatnio wyszło nowe ppp-2.4.4.-r16 które niestety popsuło net bo nie chciał działać i trzeba było wrócić do ppp-2.4.4-r15. A net uruchamiany mam standardowo poprzez 

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

 Ale dodałem go deamona. Pozdro.

----------

## largo3

@mentorsct: w 2.4.4-r17 już wszystko działa.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Dew

Sorry za durne pytanie, ale co ja mam zrobić z tymi skryptami startowymi? Nikt sie nie pokusił o dokładne i proste wyjasnienie...

----------

## largo3

 *AKryl wrote:*   

> Sorry za durne pytanie, ale co ja mam zrobić z tymi skryptami startowymi? Nikt sie nie pokusił o dokładne i proste wyjasnienie...

 

Na pewno?

----------

## Paczesiowa

dobra, pomoglo przekompilowanie linux-atm ueagle-atm i ppp. wielkie dzieki za naprowadzenie.

----------

## mentorsct

Nie ma za co  :Wink:  sam wiem jak sie wkurzałem jak mnie to nie działało.  :Smile:  pozdro.

largo3 - faktycznie jest nowe ppp, nawet nie zauważyłem  :Smile: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

tak z czystej ciekawosci, macie jakies problemy z awaryjnoscia sagema? generalnie to dziala ale mam takie 2 problemy:

problem 1:

kilka razy w ciagu dnia mi sie resetuje cholerstwo, oto wyciag z logow:

```
Feb  6 03:53:56 server ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xe5963c00 failed (-71)!

Feb  6 03:53:56 server usb 1-2: [UEAGLE-ATM] uea_intr() failed with -84        

Feb  6 03:53:56 server ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xe5963900 failed (-71)!

Feb  6 03:53:56 server ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xe5963b80 failed (-71)!

Feb  6 03:53:56 server ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xe5963e80 failed (-71)!

Feb  6 03:53:56 server ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xe5963c00 failed (-71)!

Feb  6 03:53:56 server ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xe5963900 failed (-71)!

Feb  6 03:53:56 server ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xe5963b80 failed (-71)!

Feb  6 03:53:56 server ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xe5963e80 failed (-71)!

Feb  6 03:53:56 server hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

Feb  6 03:53:56 server usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2                        

Feb  6 03:53:56 server usb 1-2: [UEAGLE-ATM] usb_control_msg error -19           

Feb  6 03:53:56 server usb 1-2: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device removed                 

Feb  6 03:53:56 server usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Feb  6 03:53:57 server usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Feb  6 03:53:57 server usb 1-2: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device founded vid (0X1110) pid (0X9031) Rev (0X200B): EagleIII

Feb  6 03:53:57 server usb 1-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Feb  6 03:53:57 server usb 1-2: [ueagle-atm] using iso mode

Feb  6 03:53:57 server usb 1-2: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

Feb  6 03:53:58 server usb 1-2: firmware: requesting ueagle-atm/DSPep.bin

Feb  6 03:53:59 server usb 1-2: [ueagle-atm] ATU-R firmware version : 44e2ea17

Feb  6 03:53:59 server usb 1-2: firmware: requesting ueagle-atm/CMVep.bin.v2

Feb  6 03:53:59 server usb 1-2: [Ueagle-atm] requesting firmware ueagle-atm/CMVep.bin.v2 failed, try to get older cmvs

Feb  6 03:53:59 server usb 1-2: firmware: requesting ueagle-atm/CMVep.bin

Feb  6 03:53:59 server usb 1-2: [Ueagle-atm] use deprecated cmvs version, please update your firmware

Feb  6 03:53:59 server firmware.sh[1218]: Cannot find  firmware file 'ueagle-atm/CMVep.bin.v2'

Feb  6 03:53:59 server usb 1-2: [ueagle-atm] modem started, waiting synchronization...

Feb  6 03:54:18 server usb 1-2: [ueagle-atm] modem operational
```

przynajmniej samo sie naprawia.

problem 2:

gorszy bo sie samo nie naprawia, pppd pada i nie udaje sie polaczyc ponownie. zdarzalo sie ze w nocy padlo i przez wiele godzin to samo, ciagle brak odpowiedzi. restart pppd nic nie daje. jedyne co dziala to przeladowanie modulu, albo odpiecie i ponowne podpiecie modemu (problem z synchronizacja?) i wtedy od razu dziala. logi (jedno okrazenie petli lecacej w nieskonczonosc)

```
Feb  8 02:17:47 server pppd[3863]: No response to 7 echo-requests                                              

Feb  8 02:17:47 server pppd[3863]: Serial link appears to be disconnected.                                     

Feb  8 02:17:47 server pppd[3863]: Connect time 79.1 minutes.                                                  

Feb  8 02:17:47 server pppd[3863]: Sent 135841267 bytes, received 243626778 bytes.                             

Feb  8 02:17:47 server pppd[3863]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down started (pid 3162)                                  

Feb  8 02:17:47 server pppd[3863]: sent [LCP TermReq id=0x17 "Peer not responding"]                            

Feb  8 02:17:50 server pppd[3863]: sent [LCP TermReq id=0x18 "Peer not responding"]                            

Feb  8 02:17:51 server pppd[3863]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down finished (pid 3162), status = 0x0                   

Feb  8 02:17:54 server pppd[3863]: Connection terminated.                                                      

Feb  8 02:17:54 server pppd[3863]: Modem hangup                                                                

Feb  8 02:17:58 server pppd[3863]: using channel 30

Feb  8 02:17:58 server pppd[3863]: Using interface ppp0

Feb  8 02:17:58 server pppd[3863]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.35

Feb  8 02:17:58 server pppd[3863]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x19 <magic 0xa49c00dc>]

Feb  8 02:17:58 server pppd[3863]: rcvd [LCP EchoReq id=0x92 magic=0x590184bd]

Feb  8 02:18:01 server pppd[3863]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x19 <magic 0xa49c00dc>]

Feb  8 02:18:04 server pppd[3863]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x19 <magic 0xa49c00dc>]

Feb  8 02:18:07 server pppd[3863]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x19 <magic 0xa49c00dc>]

Feb  8 02:18:10 server pppd[3863]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x19 <magic 0xa49c00dc>]

Feb  8 02:18:13 server pppd[3863]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x19 <magic 0xa49c00dc>]

Feb  8 02:18:16 server pppd[3863]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x19 <magic 0xa49c00dc>]

Feb  8 02:18:19 server pppd[3863]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x19 <magic 0xa49c00dc>]

Feb  8 02:18:22 server pppd[3863]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x19 <magic 0xa49c00dc>]

Feb  8 02:18:25 server pppd[3863]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x19 <magic 0xa49c00dc>]

Feb  8 02:18:28 server pppd[3863]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Feb  8 02:18:28 server pppd[3863]: Connection terminated.

Feb  8 02:18:28 server pppd[3863]: Modem hangup
```

----------

## caruso

 *Quote:*   

> Feb  6 03:53:56 server ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xe5963c00 failed (-71)!
> 
> Feb  6 03:53:56 server usb 1-2: [UEAGLE-ATM] uea_intr() failed with -84       
> 
> Feb  6 03:53:56 server ATM dev 0: usbatm_complete: urb 0xe5963900 failed (-71)!
> ...

 

Takie coś mi się dzieje, na starym kompie na którym teraz chodzi neostrada. Ten modem jest awaryjny, jednak mi służy jakiś czas   :Very Happy:  (jakiś 4 model od czasu gdy mam neo), czasem wlasnie odpięcie i ponowne podpięcie działa, czasem moduł trzeba ponownie załadować, i inne "czary" stosować żeby chodzilo jak trzeba.

----------

